# قطر تسقط فى دوامات العزلة



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

* تواصلت ردود الفعل الواسعة على قرار الدول  العربية الكبرى بقطع علاقتها رسميا مع قطر لاستمرار الإمارة فى دعم وتمويل  الإرهاب والتنظيمات المسلحة، حيث أجمعت وسائل الإعلام الغربية على وصف  الأزمة الدبلوماسية الحالية بالأكبر منذ سنوات عدة، مؤكدة أن تمسك الأمير  تميم بن حمد بعلاقته مع جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية أحد أبرز الأسباب لتلك  الأزمة.     ووصفت صحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية قرار المملكة العربية  السعودية والإمارات ومصر والبحرين قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع قطر ووقف  التعامل برا وبحرا وجوا بأنه أخطر أزمة دبلوماسية تواجه المنطقة منذ  سنوات.    حماية للأمن القومى    ونقلت وكالة الأنباء السعودية الرسمية عن  مصدر حكومى قوله، إن "حكومة المملكة العربية السعودية انطلاقا من ممارسة  حقوقها السيادية التى كفلها القانون الدولى، وحماية لأمنها الوطنى من مخاطر  الإرهاب والتطرف، فإنها قررت قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية والقنصلية مع دولة  قطر، كما قررت إغلاق كافة المنافذ البرية والبحرية والجوية، ومنع العبور فى  الأراضى والأجواء والمياه الإقليمية السعودية"، لأسباب تتعلق بالأمن  الوطنى السعودى.     وقال البيان "لقد اتخذت المملكة العربية السعودية  قرارها الحاسم هذا نتيجة للانتهاكات الجسيمة التى تمارسها السلطات فى  الدوحة، سرا وعلنا، طوال السنوات الماضية بهدف شق الصف الداخلى السعودى،  والتحريض للخروج على الدولة، والمساس بسيادتها، واحتضان جماعات إرهابية  وطائفية منها جماعة (الإخوان المسلمين) و (داعش) و(القاعدة) ودعم نشاطات  الجماعات الإرهابية المدعومة من إيران فى محافظة القطيف من المملكة العربية  السعودية".     وتأتى هذه الخطوة الدبلوماسية بعد نشر وكالة الأنباء  القطرية لتصريحات لأمير قطر، الشيخ تميم بن حمد انتقد فيها بعض قادة دول  الخليج ودعا لتخفيف التوتر مع إيران.     وردا على نشر هذه التصريحات، حجبت  السعودية والإمارات وسائل إعلام قطرية مثل الجزيرة.     وأضافت  "الجارديان" أن قاعدة "العديد" الجوية توجد فى قطر، وتستضيف مسئولى القيادة  المركزية و10 آلاف جندى أمريكى، وليس واضحا كيف سيؤثر القرار على العمليات  العسكرية الأمريكية.      وأوضحت "الجارديان" أن قطر لطالما واجهت  انتقادات من جيرانها من العرب بسبب دعمها لجماعات مثل "الإخوان"، الجماعة  الإرهابية المحظورة فى كل من السعودية والإمارات نظرا لتحديها للحكم هناك.       وتابعت بالقول إن دول الخليج بزعامة المملكة العربية السعودية اختلفت  مع قطر بسبب دعمها للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، العضو بجماعة الإخوان، حتى  أنها والإمارات والبحرين استدعوا سفرائهم من الدوحة.      وبعد ذلك بـ 8  أشهر، أعادوا سفرائهم إلى قطر بعدما أجبرت الدوحة بعض عناصر الإخوان على  المغادرة بينما طالبت آخرين بالهدوء، ولكن رغم ذلك، لم تشهد أزمة 2014  حصارا بريا وبحريا مثل الآن.    وأشارت "الجارديان" إلى أن المسئولين  الغربيين اتهموا قطر كذلك بالسماح وتشجيع تمويل متشددين مثل فرع تنظيم  القاعدة فى سوريا، الذى يعرف بجبهة النصرة.    إبلاغ أمريكا    ويأتى هذا  الخلاف عقب أسبوعين من زيارة الرئيس الأمريكى، دونالد ترامب إلى الشرق  الأوسط. ورغم أن السعودية ليس من غير المحتمل أن تكون اتخذت قرارها دون  إعلام الولايات المتحدة، إلا أن الرئيس الأمريكى أغلب الظن لم يعط الضوء  الأخضر لمثل هذه الخطوات الجذرية، بحسب الصحيفة.     وساطة أمريكية     وحاول وزير خارجية أمريكا، ريكس تيلرسون أن يقلل من خطورة مثل هذا الخلاف  الدبلوماسى، وقال أثناء وجوده فى استراليا إن هذا القرار لن يؤثر على جهود  مكافحة الإرهاب الحالية.     وأكد تيلرسون أن الولايات المتحدة مستعدة  للتوسط للمساعدة على عقد مفاوضات بين الدول العربية.     وكانت البحرين قد  أعلنت قطع علاقاتها مع قطر وقالت فى بيان نشرته الوكالة الرسمية إن "مملكة  البحرين تعلن قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع دولة قطر حفاظا على أمنها الوطنى  وسحب البعثة الدبلوماسية البحرينية من الدوحة وإمهال جميع أفراد البعثة  الدبلوماسية القطرية 48 ساعة لمغادرة البلاد مع استكمال تطبيق الإجراءات  اللازمة".     كما أغلقت البحرين الأجواء أمام حركة الطيران وإقفال الموانئ  والمياه الإقليمية أمام الملاحة من وإلى قطر خلال 24 ساعة من إعلان  البيان.     ولاحقا أفادت وكالة الأنباء الإماراتية الرسمية بأن الحكومة  قررت "قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع قطر ومنع دخول القطريين إلى الإمارات  وأمهلت المقيمين والزائرين القطريين 14 يوما لمغادرة البلاد لأسباب أمنية".      وقالت الحكومة اليمنية فى بيان إن "ممارسات قطر بالتعامل مع مليشيات  الحوثيين الإنقلابية ودعم الجماعات المتشددة أصبحت أمرا واضحا"، ثم تبعتهم  ليبيا بتعليق العلاقات الدبلوماسية. 
هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

* أول تعليق لإيران بعد قطع العلاقات الخليجية مع قطر*

    منذ 43 ثانيه June 5, 2017, 12:34 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى 





  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



* 


وجّهت إيران اللوم لإدارة الرئيس الأمريكى دونالد ترامب، بعد قرار 6 دول  عربية، اليوم قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع قطر، لاتهامها بدعم الإرهاب  وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وإيران، وفقاً لوكالة "رويترز".
وهذه الدول هي السعودية والبحرين والإمارات، ومصر واليمن وليبيا.


وقال حامد أبو طالبى- نائب رئيس أركان الرئيس الإيرانى حسن روحانى، فى  تغريدة عبر صفحته على موقع "تويتر"، "إن ما يحدث هو النتيجة الأولية لرقصة  السيف"، فى إشارة لزيارة ترامب الأخيرة للرياض.
هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

العودة الى الرئيسية  * الاتحاد السعودى يعلن مقاطعة قنوات Bein sports القطرية*

    منذ 49 ثانيه June 5, 2017, 12:17 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى 




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



* 

كشفت تقارير إعلامية إماراتية أن الاتحاد السعودى لكرة القدم قرر منع جميع  اللاعبين والجهاز الفنى من الحديث مع شبكة قنوات Bein sports والكأس  القطرية.

وذكرت بوابة "العين" الإخبارية، أن قرار الاتحاد السعودى لكرة القدم جاء  بناءً على تعليمات من جهات سيادية، عقب قرار المملكة بقطع العلاقات  الدبلوماسية مع قطر اليوم، الاثنين، على خلفية تورطها فى دعم المنظمات  الإرهابية.

وأضافت البوابة الإخبارية، أن الساعات المقبلة قد تشهد رحيل عدد من  المعلقيين الإماراتيين والسعوديين العاملين شبكة قنوات Bein sports  الرياضية، وأبرزهم فهد العتيبى وعلى سعيد الكعبى.*

*اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

*بنك قطر الوطني يخسر 3 مليار دولار من قيمته السوقية خلال العام 2017 وهي أكبر خسارة في قطاع المصارف*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

*آخر تحديث: الاثنين 10 رمضان 1438هـ - 5 يونيو 2017م KSA 08:01 - GMT 05:01*
*لهذه الأسباب قُطِعت العلاقات مع قطر*

*الاثنين 10 رمضان 1438هـ - 5 يونيو 2017م*
*



* 






 *شارك*

 
*رابط مختصر*
*العربية.نت*
*أعلنت أربع دول، هي السعودية والإمارات والبحرين ومصر، فجر اليوم الاثنين، قطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية بقطر، وأخذت قرارات متفرقة بشأن منع سفر مواطنيها إلى #قطر، وإغلاق المجال البحري والجوي أمام الطائرات والبواخر القطرية.*
*ولهذه  القرارات أسباب عدة مرتبطة بمواقف وتصرفات الدوحة، من دعمها لجماعات  متطرفة عدة (من الإخوان إلى الحوثيين، مروراً بالقاعدة وداعش)، وتأييدها  لإيران في مواجهة دول الخليج، بالإضافة لعملها على زعزعة أمن هذه الدول  وتحريض بعض المواطنين على حكوماتهم، كما في البحرين.*
*السعودية.. "شق الصف الداخلي السعودي"*

*وأوضحت #السعودية في البيان الذي أصدرته اليوم أن قراراتها بقطع العلاقات وإغلاق المنافذ أمام قطر، يعود "لأسباب تتعلق بالأمن الوطني السعودي"، بهدف حماية أمنها الوطني "من مخاطر الإرهاب والتطرف".*
*ويأتي قرار #الرياض  الحاسم هذا "نتيجةً للانتهاكات الجسيمة التي تمارسها السلطات في الدوحة،  سراً وعلناً، طوال السنوات الماضية، بهدف شق الصف الداخلي السعودي،  والتحريض للخروج على الدولة، والمساس بسيادتها، واحتضان جماعات إرهابية  وطائفية متعددة تستهدف ضرب الاستقرار في المنطقة، ومنها جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين وداعش والقاعدة، والترويج لأدبيات ومخططات هذه الجماعات عبر وسائل  إعلامها بشكل دائم، ودعم نشاطات الجماعات الإرهابية المدعومة من إيران في  محافظة القطيف من المملكة العربية السعودية، وفي مملكة البحرين الشقيقة  وتمويل وتبني وإيواء المتطرفين، الذين يسعون لضرب استقرار ووحدة الوطن في  الداخل والخارج، واستخدام وسائل الإعلام التي تسعى إلى تأجيج الفتنة  داخلياً، كما اتضح للمملكة العربية السعودية الدعم والمساندة من قبل  السلطات في الدوحة لميليشيا الحوثي الانقلابية، حتى بعد إعلان تحالف دعم  الشرعية في اليمن".*
*وأوضحت السعودية أن قطر "دأبت على نكث  التزاماتها الدولية، وخرق الاتفاقيات التي وقعتها تحت مظلة دول مجلس  التعاون لدول الخليج العربية بالتوقف عن الأعمال العدائية ضد المملكة،  والوقوف ضد الجماعات والنشاطات الإرهابية، وكان آخر ذلك عدم تنفيذها لاتفاق  الرياض".*
*وشددت السعودية على أنها "صبرت طويلاً رغم استمرار السلطات في #الدوحة على التملص من التزاماتها، والتآمر عليها، حرصاً منها على الشعب القطري الذي هو امتداد طبيعي وأصيل لإخوانه في المملكة".*
*الإمارات.. "احتضان المتطرفين وترويج فكرهم في إعلامها"*

*بدورها، أكدت #الإمارات أن قراراتها جاءت "بناء على استمرار السلطات القطرية في سياستها التي تزعزع أمن واستقرار المنطقة  والتلاعب والتهرب من الالتزامات والاتفاقيات، فقد تقرر اتخاذ الإجراءات  الضرورية لما فيه مصلحة دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي عامة والشعب القطري  الشقيق خاصة".*
*وشددت الإمارات على "التزامها التام ودعمها الكامل لمنظومة #مجلس_التعاون_الخليجي والمحافظة على أمن واستقرار الدول الأعضاء"، وتأييدها لقرارات السعودية والبحرين المماثلة.*
*وذكرت #أبوظبي أنها "تتخذ هذا الإجراء الحاسم نتيجة لعدم التزام السلطات القطرية باتفاق الرياض لإعادة  السفراء والاتفاق التكميلي له 2014 ومواصلة دعمها وتمويلها واحتضانها  للتنظيمات الإرهابية والمتطرفة والطائفية، وعلى رأسها جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين وعملها المستمر على نشر وترويج فكر تنظيم #داعش  والقاعدة عبر وسائل إعلامها المباشر وغير المباشر، وكذلك نقضها البيان  الصادر عن القمة العربية الإسلامية الأميركية بالرياض تاريخ 21-5-2017  لمكافحة الإرهاب الذي اعتبر #إيران  الدولة الراعية للإرهاب في المنطقة إلى جانب إيواء قطر للمتطرفين  والمطلوبين أمنياً على ساحتها وتدخلها في الشؤون الداخلية لدولة الإمارات  وغيرها من الدول واستمرار دعمها للتنظيمات الإرهابية، مما سيدفع بالمنطقة  إلى مرحلة جديدة لا يمكن التنبؤ بعواقبها وتبعاتها".*
*البحرين.. "العمل على إسقاط النظام الشرعي في المنامة"*

*بدورها، عللت #البحرين قرارها بقطع العلاقات مع قطر  بإصرار الدوحة "على المضي في زعزعة الأمن والاستقرار في مملكة البحرين  والتدخل في شؤونها والاستمرار في التصعيد والتحريض الإعلامي، ودعم الأنشطة  الإرهابية المسلحة وتمويل الجماعات المرتبطة بإيران للقيام بالتخريب ونشر  الفوضى في البحرين، في انتهاك صارخ لكل الاتفاقيات والمواثيق ومبادئ  القانون الدولي، من دون أدنى مراعاة لقيم أو قانون أو أخلاق أو اعتبار  لمبادئ حسن الجوار أو التزام بثوابت العلاقات الخليجية والتنكر لجميع  التعهدات السابقة".*
*وشددت #المنامة على أن القرارات تأتي "حفاظاً على أمنها الوطني"،  مضيفة أن "الممارسات القطرية الخطيرة لم يقتصر شرها على مملكة البحرين  فقط.. إنما تعدته إلى دول شقيقة، أحيطت علما بهذه الممارسات التي تجسد نمطا  شديد الخطورة لا يمكن الصمت عليه أو القبول به، وإنما يستوجب ضرورة التصدي  له بكل قوة وحزم".*
*وختمت مذكرة بأن حكومة الدوحة تستمر "في دعم الإرهاب على جميع المستويات والعمل على إسقاط النظام الشرعي في البحرين".*
*مصر.. "إيواء الإخوان ودعمهم"*

*من جهتها، أعلنت #مصر أن قرار قطع العلاقات  يأتي "في ظل إصرار الحكم القطري على اتخاذ مسلك معادٍ لمصر، وفشل كافة  المحاولات لإثنائه عن دعم التنظيمات الإرهابية، وعلى رأسها تنظيم #الإخوان  الإرهابي، وإيواء قياداته الصادر بحقهم أحكام قضائية في عمليات إرهابية،  استهدفت أمن وسلامة مصر، بالإضافة إلى ترويج فكر تنظيم القاعدة وداعش ودعم  العمليات الإرهابية في سيناء، فضلاً عن إصرار قطر على التدخل في الشؤون  الداخلية لمصر ودول المنطقة بصورة تهدد الأمن القومي العربي، وتعزز من بذور  الفتنة والانقسام داخل المجتمعات العربية وفق مخطط مدروس، يستهدف وحدة  الأمة العربية ومصالحها".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

*أعلنت صحيفة "صدى" السعودية استقالة جميع المعلقين والمحللين الرياضيين السعوديين العاملين فى قناتى "bein sports والكأس" القطريتين.*
* 	وأضافت الصحيفة، أن قيام المعلقين والمحللين الرياضيين السعوديين العاملين فى قناتى "bein sports والكأس" القطريتين بإلغاء عقودهم مع تلك القنوات، جاء تنفيذاً لتوجيهات حكومة المملكة.*
* 	وكانت بوابة "العين" الإخبارية الإماراتية ذكرت، فى وقت سابق، أن الاتحاد  السعودى لكرة القدم قرر منع جميع اللاعبين والجهاز الفنى من الحديث مع شبكة  قنوات "Bein sports" والكأس القطرية.*
*  	وقررت دول مصر والسعودية والإمارات والبحرين وضع حد لاستمرار تدخلات قطر  فى شئونها الداخلية، ودعم المنظمات الإرهابية، بقطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية  بجانب قرارات أخرى على غرار إغلاق المنافذ الجوية والبرية والبحرية مع قطر  مثلما فعلت السعودية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

العودة الى الرئيسية  * طائرات قطر حائرة فى سماء إيران.. وطهران سنحصل ملايين الدولارات رسوم عبور*

    منذ 16 ثانيه June 5, 2017, 1:10 pm






    حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 

       شارك               


* 
لم تجد الخطوط الجوية القطرية طريقا أمامها سوى المجال الجوى الإيرانى،  الذى يعد الآن المنفذ الوحيد أمامها للهروب من القرارات العربية والخليجية  عقب قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية.
ونشر إعلام إيران، اليوم الاثنين، صورة تظهر تكدس المجال الجوى الإيرانى،  ومنطقة غرب إيران، بطائرات الخطوط الجوية القطرية، بعد أن اتخذت الدول  الخليجية والعربية قرارا بالإجماع بمنع هبوط وعبور الناقلات الجوية القطرية  فوق أراضيها.
وقالت وسائل إعلام إيرانية، إن سماء إيران ستكون المنفذ والمجال الجوى  الوحيد أما طائرات الدوحة التى تقصد سنويا أكثر من 150 وجهة فى العالم،  وتقوم برحلات يتخطى عددها 165 ألف رحلة جوية، معتبرة أن طهران هى المستفيد  من ذلك، إذ إنها ستكون المنفذ الوحيد لعبور طائرات الخطوط الجوية القطرية،  ما سيجلب إليها عائدات تبلغ قيمتها 10 ملايين دولار.
كانت المملكة العربية السعودية قد أعلنت قطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع دولة  قطر وإغلاق كل المنافذ البرية والبحرية والجوية منها وإليها، ومنع دخول أو  عبور القطريين إلى المملكة لأسباب أمنية، كما أعلنت كل من الإمارات  والبحرين ومصر اتخاذها إجراءات مماثلة، بسبب تصرفات قطر لشق الصف الخليجى  والداخلى فى بعض البلدان، إضافة لدعمها للإرهاب ولجماعات متطرفة متفرقة.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

*صرح المستشار أحمد أبو زيد المتحدث الرسمى  باسم وزارة الخارجية بأنه تم اليوم الإثنين، استدعاء سفير دولة قطر لدى  جمهورية مصر العربية إلى مقر وزارة الخارجية، حيث تم إبلاغه بقرار قطع  العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع قطر، وتسليمه مذكرة رسمية بإنهاء اعتماده كسفير  لدى جمهورية مصر العربية، وإمهاله 48 ساعة لمغادرة البلاد.
واضاف المتحدث باسم الخارجية المستشار أحمد أبو زيد، أنه تم إبلاغ القائم  بالأعمال المصرى بالدوحة بالعودة إلى البلاد فى غضون 48 ساعة تنفيذا لقرار  قطع العلاقات.
هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

* إسرائيلي يكشف عن حال تميم بعد القرارات العربية المفاجأة*

    منذ 34 ثانيه June 5, 2017, 2:07 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



*         أكد المسئول السابق في المفوضية الإسرائيلية بقطر، إيلي أفيدار، أن الأمير  القطري تميم يعاني من هيستيريا نتيجة القرارات العربية المفاجئة ضد قطر.

وأضاف المسئول الإسرائيلي، في حديث مع إذاعة "إف إم10"، أن القرارات  العربية بمثابة زلزال، سيحاول تميم بأي ثمن العمل على خطوات تعيد الثقة،  وسيستعين بالشركات الأمريكية التي تستثمر في قطر للضغط على البيت الأبيض.

وشدد على أن الأمير القطري ليس لديه القدرة على مواجهة أزمة بهذا المستوى.

وأشار إلى أن الخطوة التي تعتبر دراماتيكية ستؤثر بالطبع فى حركة حماس لأنها لا تستطيع أن تعيش بدون التمويل القطري.

وقطعت (السعودية والإمارات والبحرين ومصر وليبيا واليمن) العلاقات  الدبلوماسية والقنصلية مع دولة قطر، في وقت مبكر اليوم الاثنين، وأعلنت غلق  موانئها البرية والبحرية والجوية لمنع المرور عبرها من وإلى قطر.  
هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

*اعتذر مدرب نادى وادي دجلة، أحمد حسام "ميدو"، والمهاجم العالمى، عن  الاستمرار فى المشاركة مع مجموعة قنوات بى إن سبورت، على خلفية قطع  العلاقات العربية القطرية.

وكتب ميدو، :"الْيَوْمَ فقط اعتذر عن عدم الاستمرار في العمل بمجموعة قنوات بى إن سبورتس".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

شارك               


* 
كشف محمد عبدالوهاب، منسق تحالف شباب الوفاق الوطني، عن وصول معلومة له  تفيد بقيام جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية في تركيا بالاتصال ببعض من رجال  الجماعة في قطر تطالبهم فيها بتجهيز أنفسهم لترك قطر والسفر إلى تركيا في  أقرب وقت ممكن.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

*كشفت وثيقة مسربة من قِبل المعارضة القطرية، صادرة عن الديوان الأميري  القطري اليوم الإثنين، عن تجهيز الحكومة القطرية للطائرة الأميرية البديلة  والمخصصة لحالات الطوارئ لنقل أمير قطر تميم بن حمد آل ثاني إلى إيران.

وأوضحت الوثيقة أن السفارة القطرية بإيران اتخذت إجراءات لشراء قصر في طهران وفقا لمطالب أمير قطر.

وقال الدكتور على بن عبد الله المستشار الخاص لرئيسة حكومة قطر في المنفي،  الشيخة نوف بنت أحمد آل ثاني، على موقع "تويتر": "إن شراء قصر لتميم في  إيران يؤكد استعداد أمير قطر للهروب إلى إيران".

ويجتمع أعضاء المعارضة القطرية اليوم الإثنين؛ لبحث تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ  وطنية تجمع كل أطياف المجتمع القطري وطوائفه دون استثناء، وتعتمد معيار  المحاصصة في توزيع المقاعد بشكل مؤقت وذلك لإنقاذ الدوحة من مصير مجهول  وعزلة إقليمية وعربية.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

*نقلت شبكة سكاي نيوز الإخبارية عن وسائل إعلام قطرية أن العديد من  المواطنين والمقيمين في قطر هرعوا إلى المتاجر، صباح الاثنين، لتخزين  المواد الغذائية، بعد إعلان السعودية إغلاق حدودها البرية مع قطر، حيث كان يتم استيراد قدرا كبيرا من المنتجات الغذائية عبرها. **ونشر موقع "أخبار الدوحة" صورا للمستهلكين في العديد من متاجر التجزئة  وحتى محلات البقالة الشعبية بينما يملئون عربات تسوقهم عن آخرها، بزجاجات  حليب وماء وأكياس من الأرز، والبيض، وبضائع أخرى.*
*وقال أحد المقيمين في قطر بشأن التكدس الحاصل في مراكز التجزئة "لم أر  أي شيء من هذا القبيل أبدا، الناس يجرون عربات كاملة من الطعام والماء،"  حسبما نقل الموقع القطري.
وقالت سكاي نيوز إن هناك صورا لأرفف فارغة في  متاجر تجزئة على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، حيث أفادت التقارير بأن مستهلكين  أفرغوا متاجر من الدجاج وغيرها من اللحوم الطازجة والمجمدة في عدد من  المحلات التجارية.*
*ولم ينحصر التكدس على متاجر التجزئة الكبرى، بل شهدت المتاجر الصغيرة ازدحاما كبيرا من جانب المستهلكين، بحسب سكاي نيوز.
وقالت سكاي نيوز في تقرير تلفزيوني إن حجم التبادل التجاري بين دول الخليج وقطر بلغ 37.9 مليار ريال قطري في 2016..*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

* رسميًا| الأهلي يعلن مقاطعة قنوات «بي إن سبورت»*

    منذ 47 ثانيه June 5, 2017, 5:38 pm





    حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 

       شارك               


* 
كتب:أحمد خالد


  قرر مجلس إدارة النادي الأهلي برئاسة المهندس محمود طاهر، مقاطعة شبكة  قنوات «بي إن سبورتس»، وذلك عقب إعلان مصر قطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع  دولة قطر.
  كما قرر مجلس الأهلي في مشاورات جانبية بعد ظهر اليوم منع دخول القناة القطرية مقر النادي وفروعه بمدينة نصر والشيخ زايد.
  وقال محمود طاهر في تصريحات صحفية إنه تقرر منع اللاعبين والمدربين من  التعامل مع القناة، ومنع كاميراتها من حضور أي مؤتمرات خاصة بالنادي.
  وأوضح رئيس الأهلي أن المباريات الأفريقية من الصعب إجراء أي تغييرات  بشأنها في هذا الوقت في ظل عرضها حصريًا على القناة القطرية وفقًا  للتعاقدات المسبقة مع الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف".

هذا الخبر منقول من : الوطن*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

*أصدر مجلس النواب الليبى، بيانا يدعو فيه مجلس الأمن الدولى ومحكمة  الجنايات الدولية وجميع المنظمات والمؤسسات الحقوقية، فتح تحقيق دولى لما  اقترفته دولة قطر اتجاه الشعب الليبى ودعمها للجماعات الارهابية والمتطرفين  في ليبيا.



 ودعا مجلس النواب الليبى فى بيان صحفى، اليوم، وزارة العدل بالحكومة  الليبية المؤقتة بإعداد ملف متكامل عن الأضرار التى لحقت بدولة ليبيا  والشعب الليبى جراء دعم قطر للجماعات الارهابية والمتطرفين وإحالته لمحكمة  الجنايات الدولية.


وقال مجلس النواب: "نظراً لما تنتهجه دولة قطر من سياسات معادية لدولة  ليبيا والدول العربية ومناهضة لخيارات الشعب الليبى ومساهمة قطر بشكل مباشر  في خلق الفوضى وعدم الاستقرار فى ليبيا ودعم الجماعات والمنظمات الارهابية  بالسلاح والمال ومحاربة دولة قطر لبناء القوات المسلحة العربية الليبية  وعبر عن ذلك أمير قطر فى كلمته من على منبر منظمة الأمم المتحدة مناصراً  للإرهابيين والمتطرفين، وما تقترفه السلطة الحاكمة فى قطر من عبث بأمن  واستقرار المنطقة وتهديد للسلم والامن لشعوبنا العربية، قرر مجلس النواب  الليبى قطع العلاقات مع قطر
هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر     *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

*
بلغت سلطات الطيران المدنى المصرية، الدول المجاورة  بمنع عبور الطائرات القطرية سواء للركاب أو البضائع أو خاصة، فى الأجواء  المصرية بداية من فجر غد الثلاثاء.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يونيو 2017)

*أعلنت اليونان، الاثنين، إنها ستمثل مصر دبلوماسيا في  قطر، بعدما قطعت القاهرة علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع الدوحة، حسب ما أورد بيان  للخارجية اليونانية.

  وذكر البيان: "خلال اتصال هاتفي بين وزير الخارجية اليوناني  نيكوس كوتزياس ونظيره المصري سامح شكري، طلب الأخير أن تتولى السفارة  اليونانية في الدوحة التمثيل الدبلوماسي لمصر، البلد الصديق، في قطر".

  وفي ضوء "العلاقات الودية التقليدية بين اليونان والعالم العربي"، رد كوتزياس "إيجابا على هذا الطلب من نظيره المصري".

  وخلص البيان إلى أن "اليونان مستعدة للمساهمة بأي وسيلة من أجل حسن التعاون والاستقرار الاقليمي".

  وأعلنت مصر الاثنين تعليق الرحلات الجوية مع قطر اعتبارا من  الثلاثاء، بعدما قطعت علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع الإمارة الغنية بالغاز على  خلفية اتهامها بدعم الإرهاب.
           نقلا عن الفجر   *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2017)

*اعتبر  تقرير لمجلة "فورين أفيرز" الأميركية أن أمير قطر تميم بن حمد آل ثاني في  موقف لا يعطيه سوى خيارين من أجل التعامل مع العزلة التي فرضت عليه بسب  سياسات بلاده.*

*وبحسب المجلة، فإن الخيار الأول هو قبول الأمير بالمطالب والشروط الخليجية والعربية من أجل عودة العلاقات إلى سابق عهدها.*
*ويعني ذلك تخلي قطر عن سياستها الداعمة لجماعة الإخوان والجماعات  المتطرفة في المنطقة، والتراجع عن علاقتها المتنامية مع إيران وميليشيات  حزب الله.*
*وفي هذا السياق، قالت المجلة إن قطر بدلا من الامتثال لمطالب سابقة من  الجيران الخليجيين، قد دعمت المتمردين الحوثيين في اليمن وتقربت من  ميليشيات حزب الله.*
*لكن يشكل هذا الخيار تحديا داخل الأسرة الحاكمة في قطر، فقد يخاطر  الأمير بخسارة علاقته بالحرس القديم وبوالده الأمير السابق حمد بن خليفة آل  ثاني، ووزير الخارجية الأسبق ذي النفوذ القوي حمد بن جاسم.*
*وكانت السعودية والإمارات والبحرين ومصر واليمن وليبيا قد قطعت علاقاتها  الدبلوماسية والسياسية مع قطر يوم الاثنين، بسبب دعمها للجماعات الإرهابية  وعلاقاتها مع إيران التي تمزق المنطقة.*
*أما الخيار الثاني والذي لن يقل صعوبة، فهو أن يعقد الأمير تميم تحالفا مع إيران التي تحظى بالفعل بعلاقات اقتصادية كبيرة مع الدوحة.*
*لكن الثمن الذي سيدفعه لقاء ذلك، بحسب المجلة، سيكون مكلفا لبلاده من  حيث الخروج من مجلس التعاون الخليجي واستحالة العودة إليه مجددا.*
*وستمثل الدوحة تبعا لذلك تحديا كبيرا بالنسبة للولايات المتحدة التي  تملك أكبر قاعدة عسكرية لها في الشرق الأوسط بمنطقة العديد في قطر، وتعتبر  إيران الراعي الأول للإرهاب في العالم.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2017)

* السيسي تلقى معلومات عن تمويل قطري جديد لإرهابيي سيناء*

    منذ 14 ثانيه June 6, 2017, 5:08 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى 




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebook101Share to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



* كشفت صحيفة "يديعوت أحرونوت" الإسرائيلية، أن السبب وراء الأزمة الحالية بين قطر ودول الخليج هو وجود معلومات صحيحة وضعت أمام الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي وملك السعودية، وحاكم الإمارات وملك البحرين، حول مسار نقل أموال خرجت من قطر إلى تنظيمات إرهابية. 
وأضافت الصحيفة، أن شخصًا اهتم بتصوير حقائب الأموال التي تم إرسالها إلى السودان وليبيا، تهدف إلى الحث على تجنيد الإرهابيين في سيناء ضد النظام المصري، كما نجح ذلك الشخص في إثبات بصمات قطر في محاولات إسقاط ملك البحرين.
وأوضحت الصحيفة أن الحصار البحري – الجوي والبري للسعودية، سيطيح  بالأمير تميم من قصره، ويمكن أن يواجه مصير صديقه محمد مرسي بإنهاء حياته  فى السجن إذا لم ينحنِ للعاصفة الكبيرة ويُوقف دعمه للإرهاب.



هذا الخبر منقول من : البوابه نيوز*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2017)

*أعلنت دولة قطر اليوم الثلاثاء، أنها مستعدة لأي وساطة تنهي الأزمة مع دول الخليج.

وقال وزير خارجية قطر "محمد بن عبد الرحمن آل ثاني"، إن الدوحة مستعدة لقبول جهود الوساطة لتخفيف التوتر.

وأضاف الوزير القطري: "لن نتخذ إجراءات تصعيدية والخلاف يحل على طاولة  حوار"، موضحًا أن أمير قطر أرجأ خطابه لمنح الكويت فرصة للعمل على إنهاء  التوترات الإقليمية.

وتحدث أمير قطر تميم بن حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني هاتفيًا أمس الاثنين مع أمير  الكويت الشيخ صباح الأحمد الجابر الصباح، وقرر تأجيل إلقاء كلمة للشعب  القطري كما طُلب منه.

وكانت (السعودية والإمارات والبحرين ومصر) أعلنت قطع العلاقات مع قطر أمس  الاثنين، وانضمت إليها ليبيا واليمن وجزر المالديف وموريشيوس في وقت لاحق.       
هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2017)

*قال مسؤولان مصريان واخر خليجي إن مصر والسعودية والإمارات تجهز لحزمة إجراءات عقابية أخرى ضد قطر، ما لم يردع قطع العلاقات والإجراءات  الأخرى التي اتخذتها الدول الثلاث بالإضافة إلى البحرين، الدوحة. ولم  يستبعد مسؤول خليجي إمكانية "تدخل عسكري محدود ما لم تعود الدوحة إلى  رشدها."

وقال مسؤول مصري في وزارة الخارجية إن الاتصالات جارية بين مصر والسعودية  والإمارات والبحرين لإعلان حزمة إجراءات عقابية جديدة تشدد من عزلة قطر،  وتسعى لمقاضاتها و"فضح ممارستها الداعمة للإرهاب والجماعات الإرهابية" أمام  المجتمع الدولي وفي الأمم المتحدة ومجلس الأمن.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2017)

*قالت المصادر: من المرجح أن يبقى السفير "سيف بن مقدم البوعينين" سفر  قطر لدى مصر فى القاهرة رغم تسليمه قرار عدم اعتماده سفيرا لبلاده لدى مصر؛  حيث سيبقى بصفته مندوبا دائما لقطر لدى جامعة الدول العربية وذلك لايمنع  مغادرته ووصوله بهذه الصفة بينما يتم السماح بدخول القطريين للبلاد  ومغادرتهم بدون مشاكل حيث شهدت الساعات الماضية مغادرة "حسن بن عبد الرحمن  آل ثانى" من العائلة الحاكمة القطرية بصحبة أسرته على رحلة الخطوط الكويتية  المتجهة إلى الكويت على أن يغادر منها ترانزيت إلى الدوحة حيث أصبحت  الكويت وسلطنة عمان وتركيا ولبنان أقرب المطارات للراغبين فى السفر بين مصر  وقطر والعكس وذلك بعد وقف الرحلات الجوية بين مصر وقطر فى الساعات الأولى  من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2017)

*أعلن الأزهر الشريف، تأييده مقاطعة بعض  الدول الخليجية ومصر، لدول قطر، موضحًا أنه يدعم جميع الإجراءات المتخذة  لضمان وحدة الأمة والتصدي لمخططات ضرب استقرارها.
وأضاف في بيان اليوم الثلاثاء، أنه يتطلع لمضاعفة جهود وقف المحاولات التي  تمارسها الأنظمة، وتشكل خطرًا على الأمن الإقليمي، مشيرا إلى تأييده مقاطعة  الأنظمة التي تدعم الإرهاب وكيانات العنف وجماعات التطرف.


هذا الخبر منقول من : البوابه نيوز*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يونيو 2017)

العودة الى الرئيسية  * قطر ليس لدينا علاقة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين*

    منذ 42 ثانيه June 6, 2017, 6:51 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى 





  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



*         زعم وزير خارجية قطر محمد بن عبد الرحمن آل ثانى، بأن بلاده ليس لديها  علاقات مع جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، متابعا: "ليس لدينا علاقات مع  الإخوان.. وإذا كنا مخطئين سنتغير ولكننا ليس مخطئين".

جاء ذلك في تصريحات إعلامية له عبر قناة "cnn".

*


----------



## Remark (9 يونيو 2017)

*إرهاب "قطر" فى أروقة مجلس الأمن..*

إرهاب "قطر" فى أروقة مجلس الأمن..
تحركات لمصر والسعودية والإمارات والبحرين لتقديم ملف جرائم "إمارة الإرهاب" للمجلس والجنائية الدولية..
ومصادر خليجية تتوقع صدور قرار بإدانة "تميم" لدعمه الجماعات المتطرفة !!

آن الأوان لمحاسبة إمارة الفتنة والإرهاب "قطر" على ما جنته أيديها الملوثة بدماء ملايين الضحايا الأبرياء الذين سقطوا جراء العمليات الإرهابية من جماعات متطرفة دعمتها الدوحة لسنوات طويلة، فقد كشفت مصادر دبلوماسية عن تنسيق يجرى حالياً بين القاهرة والرياض وأبو ظبى والمنامة لإبلاغ مجلس الأمن الدولى بقائمة الإرهاب، التى تم الإعلان عنها فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، وتضم الشخصيات والكيانات الإرهابية المرتبطة بقطر.

*"الـيـوم السابـع"
*


----------



## Remark (9 يونيو 2017)

*أستاذ قانون : الجنائية الدولية تنتظر ملف "قطر".. وقضايا الإرهاب لا تسقط بالتقادم !!*

*أستاذ قانون : الجنائية الدولية تنتظر ملف "قطر".. وقضايا الإرهاب لا تسقط بالتقادم !!

قال الأستاذ الدكتور "نبيل أحمد حلمى"، نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية المصرية للقانون الدولى، إن "جرائم الإرهاب" من الجرائم الدولية التى تندرج تحت بند الجرائم ضد الإنسانية وجرائم الحرب، وبما أن اختصاص المحكمة الجنائية الدولية الفصل فى جرائم الإبادة والحرب والجرائم ضد الإنسانية وجرائم العدوان فإن ما يقوم به النظام القطرى من تمويل للإرهاب يجعله يقع تحت طائلة الجنائية الدولية.

ونوه عميد كلية حقوق الأسبق إلى العقوبات المتوقعة فى مثل هذه الحالات، والتى تتمثل فى فرض حصار بحرى ومحاكمة بعض الأشخاص مباشرة، مؤكداً على أن مثل هذه الجرائم لا تسقط بالتقادم وذلك حفاظاً على السلم والأمن العام.

"الـيـوم السابـع"

*


----------



## Remark (10 يونيو 2017)

*"ترامب" يعلن الحرب على "تميم".. الرئيس الأمريكى فى مؤتمر صحفى : "الدوحة" لها تاريخ طويل فى دعم الإرهاب.. ويؤكد : إتفقت مع وزير الخارجية والقادة العسكريين على أن الوقت قد حان لوقف تمويل "قـطـر" للمتطرفين !!

قال الرئيس الأمريكى "دونالد ترامب" : "لقد عدت من زيارة تاريخية من أوروبا والشرق الأوسط أردت فيها أن أقوى علاقتنا وأكوِن صداقات جديدة لتوحيد كل الحضارات ضد الإرهاب.. ليس هناك أى دولة مُتحضرة تقبل هذا العنف أو تسمح لهذه الإيديولوجية الشريرة بالانتشار على أراضيها".

"الـيـوم السابـع"
*


----------



## admy (10 يونيو 2017)

بالكيل اللذي تكيلون به يكال لكم


----------



## Remark (10 يونيو 2017)

*"الخارجية" : تحرك مصرى سعودى إماراتى بحرينى لشرح أسباب قطع العلاقات مع "قـطـر" !! 

رداً على استفسار من "اليوم السابع" حول لقاء سفراء مصر والسعودية والامارات والبحرين بوكيل وزارة الخارجية البريطانية، أوضح المستشار "أحمد أبو زيد"، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الخارجية،  أنه بالفعل صدرت توجيهات لسفراء الدول الأربعة فى عدد من العواصم لعقد لقاءات مع مسئولى الخارجية فى هذه الدول لشرح تفاصيل وأسباب قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية والقنصلية مع "قـطـر".

وأكد المستشار "أحمد أبو زيد" أن هناك تحركات رباعية فى كل العواصم لشرح خلفية قرار مصر والسعودية والأمارات والبحرين بقطع العلاقات مع "قـطـر"، بعد التأكد من دعمها للإرهاب والجماعات الإرهابية ، وتوضيح الأسباب والمبررات والأسانيد التى إستندت لها الدول الأربعة قبل أن تتخذ هذا القرار.

"الـيـوم السابـع"
*


----------



## Remark (11 يونيو 2017)

*السعودية تضرب "قـطـر" بيد من حديد.. صحيفة "عكاظ": "الدوحة" أكبر بنك مركزى لتمويل الإرهاب العابر للقارات.. تقارير أممية تتهم "الإمارة" بدعم إرهابيى اليمن بنصف مليار دولار..
وتكشف : عالجوا أكثر من 500 داعشى فى عامين !!

مازالت عاصفة الغضب السعودية تضرب الإمارة الإرهابية بكل قوة، منذ تصنيف أفراد وكيانات قطرية فى قوائم الإرهاب، حتى أثبتت صحيفة عكاظ السعودية أن الدوحة أكبر بنك مركزى لتمويل الإرهاب الذى وصفتها بالعابر للقارات، ولم تكتف بذلك فقط بل نفذت عمليات إرهابية تحت ستار المؤسسات الخيرية.

 ونشرت صحيفة عكاظ السعودية، اليوم السبت، مقالا تحدثت فيه عن دور "قـطـر" فى تمويل الجماعات الإرهابية حول العالم.

"الـيـوم السابـع"
*


----------



## Remark (11 يونيو 2017)

*صحيفة سعودية تخترق "إستخبارات قطر" وتنشر مخطط الدوحة للسيطرة على مصر

نشرت صحيفة "عاجل" الإلكترونية السعودية، وثائق إستخباراتية صادرة عن مكتب رئاسة الوزراء القطرى ومصنفة على أنها "سرية"، تؤكد أن قطر سعت خلال فترة تولى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين حكم مصر، عقب ثورة يناير 2011 التى أطاحت بالرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، إلى فرض سيطرتها الشاملة على الاقتصاد المصرى، واستغلال الوضع الداخلى لتنفيذ أجندة تضمن استغلال نفوذها مصر فى إفريقيا لبسط نفوذها فى بلدان أخرى.

وتبين الوثائق التى حصلت عليها الصحيفة السعودية من مصادر خاصة، أن قطر سعت إلى إغراق الاقتصاد المصرى بالديون لصالح قطر، وذلك بالتعاون مع تنظيم الإخوان المسلمين الذى بسط سيطرته على الحياة السياسية فى مصر، بعد فوزه بأغلبية مقاعد البرلمان فى نهاية عام 2011، ثم بفوز مرشحه "محمد مرسى" برئاسة الدولة فى منتصف عام 2012.

وفى (30 يونيو 2013)، أنهت ثورة شعبية قادها المصريون حكم الجماعة التى وجدت فى قطر نصيراً لها فى رفض الإجراءات التى أعلنها الجيش المصرى فى 3 يوليو من العام نفسه، وأهمها: عزل مرسى، وبدء مرحلة انتقالية جديدة فى البلاد.

وتتضمن الوثائق محاضر اجتماع بين الحكومة القطرية والحكومة الإخوانية فى عهد "محمد مرسى" لجعل قطر المقرض الأكبر لمصر، مع منحها حق الإستثمار فى حرم مطار القاهرة الدولى، وتأجير جزء من المطار للخطوط القطرية، ومنح تصاريح لأى طائرة قطرية لعبور الأجواء المصرية خلال ساعة واحدة فقط من طلب ذلك.

كما تتطرق محاضر الإجتماع إلى منح شركة "الديار" القطرية حق الإستثمار فى مصر، وإنهاء كافة العوائق أمامها، وأيضًا تمديد فترة إنجاز مشروعها فى مصر إلى 12 عاما بدلا من 8 أعوام.

وتظهر الوثائق أن قطر إتفقت فعلياً مع حكومة الإخوان على السيطرة على قطاع الحديد عبر إنشاء شركة "قطر ستيل" للحديد، إضافةً إلى إنشاء محطة كهرباء تكون طاقتها الإنتاجية ما بين 500 إلى 1000 ميجاوات، ولكن مع شرط وحيد هو حصر كل إنتاجها من الكهرباء لتغذية المشاريع القطرية شرق التفريعة قرب مدينة بورسعيد المصرية، إضافة إلى إقامة منطقة صناعية قطرية، ومحطة كهرباء قطرية، وقرية لوجستية متكاملة.
*


----------



## Remark (12 يونيو 2017)

*"قـطـر".. إمارة الشك والخوف.. "[COLOR="#ff55"]واشنطن بوست" ترصد مخاوف القطريين من "المقاطعة العربية"..
وتؤكد: المواطنون لا يثقون فى قدرة قادتهم على إدارة الأزمة.. و"تميم" يدفع الدوحة إلى إنهيار إقتصادى وشيك !!
[/COLOR]
فى تقرير لها اليوم ، قالت صحيفة "[COLOR="#ff55"]واشنطن بوست" إن العاصمة القطرية الدوحة تشهد حالة من الخوف وعدم اليقين فى ظل المقاطعة العربية لها بعد إعلان العديد من الدول فى الشرق الأوسط عن مقاطعتها.

وأكدت الصحيفة فى تقريرها، أن القطريين لا يثقون فى قدرة قادتهم على التعامل مع الأزمة التى إندلعت حينما تمسكت الحكومة القطرية بمواقفها الداعمية للمليشيات الإرهابية، الأمر الذى دفع الدول العربية بقيادة مصر والسعودية والبحرين والإمارات بقطع العلاقات مع قطر ومقاطعتها إقتصاديا، ليخلف ذلك مزيدا من الخوف وعدم اليقين والقدرة على الصمود مع معاناة سكان الإمارة لمواكبة الأزمة السياسية والإقتصادية التى لم يتصور كثيرون أنها ستقلب عالمهم بشكل "دراماتيكى".
[/COLOR]
"الـيـوم السابـع"
*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (12 يونيو 2017)

هذا جزاء من يدعم ويمول ويحتضن الإرهاب


----------



## Remark (12 يونيو 2017)

*مفاجآت جديدة وراء قطيعة إمارة الإرهاب.. الجيش السعودى رصد تحركات لقطريين وميليشيات شيعية على حدود المملكة.. أمير الكويت فى الرياض لبحث مقاطعة الدوحة..

كشفت "مصادر خليجية" رفيعة المستوى، أن السبب الرئيسى فى تعجيل إتخاذ القرار من جانب عدد من الدول العربية بقطع العلاقات مع إمارة الإرهاب "قـطـر"، أن المملكة العربية السعودية رصدت تحركات لجنود قطريين على الحدود القطرية – السعودية خلال اليومين الماضيين، بالإضافة لرصد تحركات لميليشيات شيعية على أماكن متفرقة للحدود السعودية.

 وأوضحت "المصادر" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الدوحة سعت خلال الفترة الأخيرة لزعزعة إستقرار الدول العربية الخليجية المجاورة لها، كما سعت لتهديد الأمن القومى العربى بشكل عام بالدعم المطلق للإرهاب والجماعات المتطرفة والطائفية فى أماكن متفرقة بالوطن العربى، مشيرة إلى أن الدوحة ساهمت فى تغلغل إيران داخل الخليج العربى وتهديد إستقرار المنطقة.

"الـيـوم السابـع"
*


----------



## Remark (12 يونيو 2017)

*"صحيفة إسبانية" : قرار الدول العربية مقاطعة قطر متأخر..
"الموندو" : الدوحة لم تتردد فى دعم "الإخوان" الإرهابية مما أغضب مصر و السعودية..
و"الإمارة" تستخدم "الجزيرة" لزعزعة الاستقرار فى الشرق الاوسط !!

إهتزت الجغرافيا السياسية العالمية بعد قرار مفاجئ من قبل العديد من الدول العربية بقيادة المملكة العربية السعودية إلى قطع العلاقات مع قطر بسبب دعم وتمويل لإرهاب، وترى صحيفة "الموندو" الإسبانية فى تقرير لها إن هذا الإجراء على الرغم من أن له تداعيات كبيرة فى جميع أنحاء العالم، كما أنه يزيد من حدة التوتر فى الشرق الأوسط، إلا أنه جاء "متأخرا"، ومن الممكن أن يهدأ هذا التوتر فى حالة مطالبة قطر بالحوار.

وقالت "الصحيفة" إن الحقيقة هى أن قطر تحاول دائما المحافظة على لعبة خطرة من أجل الحصول على مساحة مستقلة فى منطقة الخليج ، وتولى ريادة المنطقة، فإنها لم تتردد فى دعم جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية فى مصر، مما أدى غضب مصر والمملكة العربية السعودية.*


----------



## Remark (12 يونيو 2017)

*"أسوشيتدبرس" الأمريكية ترصد علاقة "قـطـر" بــ "القاعدة وداعش والإخوان" !!

قالت وكالة "أسوشيتدبرس" الأمريكية، إن الأزمة السياسية التى تعصف بقطر تنبع من إتهامات جيرانها لها بدعم الإرهاب، بينما تُنكر قطر هذه الإتهامات، إلاّ أن علاقتها بإيران وإحتضانها لعدد من الجماعات الإسلامية، أدى إلى تدقيق شديد لها، وجعلها منفصلة عن المنطقة، وأدى إلى ما يكفى من الدخان ليشير إلى وجود حريق، فقامت مصر والسعودية والإمارات والبحرين بقطع العلاقات معها، وحددت الدول الأربع 59 فردا و12 كيانا إرهابيا على صلة بقطر.

وأشار "التقرير" إلى دعم قطر للإخوان فى مصر، وفروع التنظيم فى سوريا وليبيا، قائلا إنها قدمت مليارات الدولارات لحكومة الإخوان فى مصر، وتتهم دول الخليج، الدوحة بتقديم دعم مالى وملاذ آمن، وحتى الجنسية، لشخصيات المعارضة الإسلامية من دولهم، وتطرقت "أسوشيتدبرس" فى تقريرها للإتفاق الذى تم التفاوض عليه مؤخراً، لإطلاق سراح أعضاء مختطفين فى العراق من العائلة الملكية فى قطر، والذى كان مصدر قلق دول الخليج، خاصة السعودية، التى ترى إيران خصما لها، إذ دفعت قطر مئات الملايين من الدولارات لميليشيا شيعية مدعومة من إيران، وطلبت مصر تحقيق مجلس الأمن الدولى فى هذا الشأن.*


----------



## Remark (12 يونيو 2017)

*"بترول قـطـر".. براميل تسقط فى أسر الإرهاب.. تمسُّك "تميم" بدعم المليشيات وإستمرار مُقاطعة "الدوحة" وعزلها يهدد الصناعات النفطية.. "لندن" تدرس اللجوء لمصادر بديلة للغاز.. 
و"فايننشال تايمز" : "الإمارة" لم تَعُدْ مصدراً آمنا للطاقة !!

فى تقرير لها، قالت صحيفة ""فايننشال تايمز" البريطانية أن الأزمة الخليجية مع قطر بسبب دعمها للإرهاب عكست المخاطر المرتبطة بإعتماد المملكة المتحدة على الغاز المستورد، إذ تستورد 30% من واردات الغاز من الدوحة، التى تواجه الآن إضطراباً فى التجارة والنقل بعد قطع السعودية والإمارات ومصر وغيرهم للعلاقات الدبلوماسية وفرضهم حظراً برياً وجوياً وبحرياً.

 ورغم أن الخلاف مع قطر بسبب دعمها للجماعات المتشددة لا يمثل تهديداً فورياً على إمدادات الغاز للملكة المتحدة، لاسيما مع اقتراب فصل الصيف حيث يتراجع الطلب، ولكن يرى المحللون أن عدم الإستقرار فى الشرق الأوسط يضيف إلى العوامل التى تطرح تساؤلات بعيدة المدى بشأن أمن الطاقة الخاص ببريطانيا.*


----------



## Remark (12 يونيو 2017)

*مُقاطعة "قـطـر" × أسبوع .. إمارة الإرهاب تفقد 30% من سيولتها النقدية وإختفاء الدولار يهدد القطاع المصرفى..
السياحة تخسر 50% .. مطار "حمد" الدولى يتحول لـ"قاعة أشباح".. وفجوة الخلافات بين الدوحة والعرب تتزايد..

أسبوع من القطيعة بين قطر ومحيطها العربى والإقليمى.. حاول حكام الدوحة خلاله "المكابرة" والظهور فى صورة الدولة المتماسكة والقادرة على تخطى الأزمة، إلا أن الواقع كشف بعد إنقضاء السبعة أيام الأولى مدى التدهور الذى لحق بجميع بمفاصل الدولة من جراء الأزمة التى مرشحة لمزيد من التصاعد فى المستقبل القريب وسط تمسك قطر بسياستها.


فعلى الجانب السياسى تزداد العُزلة على الدوحة يوما بعد الأخر على الرغم من محاولات الوساطة الواهنة خلال الأسبوع الماضى، التى لم تسفر عن نتائج ملموسة فى ظل إستمرار "تميم بن حمد" فى العناد وإتباع سياسة الإضرار بالأمن العربى، حيث تم تدويل الأزمة بعد أن رفعت واشنطن الغطاء عن الدوحة بتصريحات الرئيس الأمريكى "دونالد ترامب" التى أكد فيها أن قطر تدعم وتمول الإرهاب منذ سنوات، هذا التحول أدى إلى مزيد من المقاطعات من الدول للدوحة التى أصبحت الآن على حافة الهاوية.

"الـيـوم السابـع"
*


----------



## Remark (13 يونيو 2017)

*"مصادر خليجية" : "تميم" يخشى مغادرة "قـطـر" خوفاً من الإنقلاب على حُكمه !!

كشفت "مصادر خليجية" رفيعة المستوى النقاب عن أن أمير دولة قطر "تميم بن حمد آل ثانى" يخشى السفر خارج البلاد فى الوقت الراهن خشية الإنقلاب عليه.

وقالت "المصادر" إن "تميم" قرّر عدم القيام بأى جولة خارجية خلال الفترة القادمة وذلك بعد الإضطرابات التى ضربت البلاد عقب مقاطعة 6 دول عربية لقطر بسبب دعمها للإرهاب والمنظمات المسلحة فى الشرق الأوسط .

وأوضحت "المصادر" أن عائلة "آل ثانى" تسعى للإطاحة به وإستبداله بأمير آخر، بعد الأزمة الأخيرة التى تسبّبها وطلب الرئيس الأمريكى "دونالد ترامب" من قطر يوم الجمعة الماضية بالتوقف عن دعم المنظمات المسلحة التى تهدد أمن واستقرار الدول، وتكرر الأمر مع وزير الخارجية الأمريكى "ريكس تيلرسون" الذى أكد أن لقطر تاريخ طويل من الإرهاب.*


----------



## admy (13 يونيو 2017)

قرأت بالامس الاخبار عن ارسال ملك المغرب طائرات محملة بالمواد الغذائية الى قطر بحجة ان هذا العمل  متوافق مع تعاليم الاسلام .....
والسيد اردوغان قال ايضا ان عزل قطر غير انساني ومخالف لتعاليم الاسلام.........
السؤال هنا هل كان عزل سوريا متوافق مع تعاليم الاسلام؟؟ هل كان انسانيا حتى لم نرى طائرة واحدة من اي دولة اسلامية محملة بأي شي حتى لو كان نشارة خشب؟؟؟

لا اعرف اذا كانت المشكلة في تعاليم الاسلام نفسها ام بأولياء امور هذه الامة الذي يسخر تعاليم دينه لخدمة مصالحه الشخصية كما في حالة المغرب أو لصالح جماعته وحزبه كما في حالة اردوغان.


----------



## fouad78 (13 يونيو 2017)

admy قال:


> قرأت بالامس الاخبار عن ارسال ملك المغرب طائرات محملة بالمواد الغذائية الى قطر بحجة ان هذا العمل  متوافق مع تعاليم الاسلام .....
> والسيد اردوغان قال ايضا ان عزل قطر غير انساني ومخالف لتعاليم الاسلام.........
> السؤال هنا هل كان عزل سوريا متوافق مع تعاليم الاسلام؟؟ هل كان انسانيا حتى لم نرى طائرة واحدة من اي دولة اسلامية محملة بأي شي حتى لو كان نشارة خشب؟؟؟
> 
> لا اعرف اذا كانت المشكلة في تعاليم الاسلام نفسها ام بأولياء امور هذه الامة الذي يسخر تعاليم دينه لخدمة مصالحه الشخصية كما في حالة المغرب أو لصالح جماعته وحزبه كما في حالة اردوغان.



طبعاً مصالح
عندما سمعت أن السعودية ستؤسس جيش إسلامي لمكافحة الإرهاب
قلت لا بد أنها نكتة العصر
ولكن عندما سمعت أن السعودية تتهم قطر بدعمها للإرهاب
قلت لا بد أن هذا العصر هو نكتة

السعودية وقطر وغيرها من الدول العربية "الشقيقة"
والدول الإسلامية
دعموا الجماعات المسلحة في سوريا
بما فيها داعش والقاعدة (جبهة النصرة)
بل إن أمريكا نفسها كانت تدعم داعش وترفض طلب روسيا المستمر بإدراجها في قائمة الإرهاب
حتى بدأ داعش بالهجوم على الأكراد رغم التحذيرات الأمريكية وإجتازوا الخط الأحمر
حينها فقط أعلنتها أمريكا إرهابية
حتى جبهة النصرة الفرع الرسمي للقاعدة في سوريا كافحت أمريكا لعدم إدراجها في قائمة الإرهاب

دربت أمريكا مئات المقاتلين في تركيا وسلحتهم بأحدث الأسلحة
ما إن دخلوا الحدود السورية حتى إنضموا جميعاً إلى جبهة النصرة لم يبق سوى شخص واحد!!!!

لا يوجد عاقل يتوقع أن يطلبوا من قطر أن تتوقف عن دعم الإرهابيين
لكن فقط عليها أن توافق على مشيئة أمريكا التي أعطت القيادة حالياً للسعودية
للبدء بعمليات عسكرية إسلامية إسلامية
لمحاربة الشيعة ومن ثم التوجه لمحاربة إيران
وهذا الأمر طبعاً يضر بمصالح قطر وتركيا

هذا معنى قولهم أن قطر تشق الصف الإسلامي
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 يونيو 2017)

*كثيراً ما زرت هذه الصفحة وكان سبب إحجامى عن المشاركة  
هو يقينى  أننى ليس لدى  شئ جديد  لا يعرفه ولا يترسخ فى أذهان  إخوتى الاعضاء  ....  

فالامور واضحة وضوح الشمس   

نحن فى مسرحية هزلية من كوميدية سخيفة ماسخة كلها اسفاف    

1]- تشهد المنطقة  منذ اول  طلقة مدفع أُطلق فى سورية  :  حرب طائفية مذهبية  -  بطريقة اكاديمية  -  بالدرجة الاولي  ... كنا قبلها نتألم للتفجيرات الارهابية فى العراق فى احياء  الكرادة  ومناطق الشيعة والاعتداءات على مواكبهم فى النجف وكربلاء  واربعينية الحسين وتفجيرات الاضرحة ..
ونحن الان فى انتقال الحرب  من مستوى  وكلاء الحروب  والعصابات المؤجرة  لصالح لدول ...الى مرحلة الحرب الدولية العلنية المتسمة بالطابع الدبلوماسي ...
[الحرب فى سوريا  - حرب اليمن : جريمتان حربيتان دوليتان تحت سمع وبصر المجتمع الدولى  وهاتان الحربان  هما حرام حرام حرام ..وعِدوان  جائر  بائن - عدوان عداون مدان ]


2]  {مملكة البعير } الدولة  رأس الافعى الارهابية   تكره ان تسبقها  او تشق عصا الطاعة عليها   دويلة اصغر منها مساحة  عصت عليها 
لكن هذه الضبعة من تلك الاكبر منها والاثنان أسؤاء من بعضهن   
[سيناريو الصراع فى قطيع الضباع ]
 ونحن متيقنون مليار فى المائة ان الاثنتان  وجه واحد لعملة واحدة  ..
وان لا نهاية للارهاب فى العالم الا بسحق رأس الحية ​
​*​


----------



## Remark (13 يونيو 2017)

*"قـطـر" تغلق مصانع "الهيليوم" بسبب المقاطعة الاقتصادية !!

قالت مصادر لـ"رويترز" اليوم الثلاثاء إن قطر، ثانى أكبر منتج للهيليوم فى العالم، أغلقت مصنعيها لإنتاج الهيليوم بسبب المقاطعة الاقتصادية التى فرضتها عليها بعض الدول العربية.

وقال مسؤول فى قطر للبترول، طالباً عدم ذكر اسمه، إنه تم إغلاق مصنعى الهيليوم اللذين تشغلهما "راس غاز" التابعة لقطر للبترول المملوكة للدولة لأن السعودية أغلقت حدودها مع قطر وهو ما يمنع الصادرات بطريق البر.

وقال "فيل كرونبلوث" رئيس شركة "كورنبلوث هيليوم كونسلتينج" للإستشارات، إن مصادره أكدت إغلاق المصنعين.

تبلغ الطاقة الإنتاجية الإجمالية للمصنعين ما يقرب من مليارى قدم مكعبة قياسية سنوياً من الهيليوم السائل ويمكنهما تلبية نحو 25 بالمئة من إجمالى الطلب العالمى على الهيليوم، وفقا لموقع "راس غاز" على الإنترنت.

ويُستخدم الهيليوم فى تبريد الوحدات المغناطيسية الفائقة التوصيل فى أجهزة التصوير بأشعة الرنين المغناطيسى ورفع المناطيد والتنفس عند الغوص فى المياه العميقة والحفاظ على تبريد معدات الأقمار الصناعية. ويُشتق الهيليوم من الغاز الطبيعى أثناء المعالجة.*


----------



## Remark (13 يونيو 2017)

*"تميم" ناكر الجميل.. "قـطـر" تتجاهل شُكر "المغرب" على طائرة مساعدات غذائية..
إمارة الإرهاب ترد : ليست منحاً ودفعنا ثمنها..

بكل جفاء ومكابرة خرجت قطر لتنكر جميل المغرب، التى قررت أن يرسل مساعدات غذائية للشعب القطرى فى ظل المقاطعة العربية المفروضة على الدوحة، وعلى الرغم من أن "الرباط" متوافقة سياسياً مع قرار السعودية ومصر والبحرين والإمارات، إلا أنها رأت أن المساعدات الإنسانية تظل خارج المواقف السياسية.

وقرر "ملك المغرب" أن يرسل طائرات محملة بمساعدات غذائية لقطر لمساندة الشعب القطرى، إلا أن الرد القطرى جاء عبر "نكران الجميل"، حيث أكدت الدوحة أن المساعدات المغربية مدفوعة الثمن وليست منحة، وهو ليس بالأمر الغريب على دولة إعتادت على رعاية الإرهاب فى العلن والخفاء، فقطر التى عملت لسنوات طويلة على دعم الجماعات الإرهابية وزعزعة إستقرار دول المنطقة لم تعد تهتم بتلك اللفتات الإنسانية من الأشقاء.

"الـيـوم السابـع"
*


----------



## Remark (13 يونيو 2017)

*السفير الإماراتى بواشنطن : سنقدم لائحة مطالب للأمم المتحدة بشأن "قـطـر"

أفادت فضائية "ON Live"، فى خبر عاجل لها، أن سفير الإمارات العربية المتحدة فى واشنطن "يوسف العتيبة"، قال إنه سيتم تقديم لائحة مطالب للأمم المتحدة بشأن "قـطـر" ، والمزيد من الضغط الاقتصادى قد يُفرض على "قـطـر" إذا لم يتغير موقفها أو سلوكها السياسى.*


----------



## Remark (14 يونيو 2017)

*أُمرَاء الإمارات VS أُمرَاء الإرهاب.. "آل تميم" خططوا لزعزعة أمن وإستقرار "الدولة الخليجية" بتأجير مرتزقة للإساءة لرموزها ودعم عناصر "الإخوان" داخلها..
وإصطفاف "أبو ظبى" و"القاهرة" ضد "الدوحة" أحبط مُخططها التخريبى

منذ عام 2011 وإندلاع ثورات ما عُرف بـ"الربيع العربى" فى عدد من الدول العربية، والتى أدت لتخريب وضياع أمم عربية كسوريا والعراق وليبيا واليمن، وسهام "قطر" المسمومة وإعلامها الخبيث الذى صم أسماع المواطنين العرب، مُوجهة نحو دولة الإمارات العربية الشقيقة لزعزعة إستقرارها وأمنها.

وخلال السبع سنوات الأخيرة، حاولت الدوحة ونظامها الخائن الإرهابى بكل ما أوتيت من قوة تخريبية طعن خناجرها صوب ظهر دولة الإمارات، إلا أن وعى القادة فى "أبو ظبى ودبى" وباقى إمارات الدولة العربية الفتية بالتعاون مع شقيقتها الكبرى مصر ووقوفهم جنباً إلى جنب صد المُخطاطات التخريبية القطرية، فخرجت القاهرة من كبوتها بعد ثورة 30 يونيو 2013 وحافظت "أبو ظبى" على إستقرارها صامدة أمام رياح الخبث القطرى.

ووقفت كلا من مصر والإمارات صفاً واحداً ضد طموحات الدوحة التخريبية، وتكلل هذا الإصطفاف القوى بين الشقيقتين، بالبيان الرباعى العربى المشترك  الذى شمل كلاً من الإمارات ومصر والبحرين والسعودية بوضع 59 إسم قيادى إرهابى مقيمون فى قطر على قوائم الإرهاب، بعد الخطوة التاريخية التى سبقت إعلان هذا البيان بفرض مُقاطعة تامة على "دوحة" الخيانة والإرهاب.*


----------



## Remark (14 يونيو 2017)

*"كاتب سعودى" يكشف سبب حجب "الرياض" قنوات "بى إن سبورت القطرية" !!

كشف الكاتب السعودى "على فايع" سبب حجب السلطات السعودية، قنوات "بى إن سبورت" الرياضية القطرية، موضحاً أن القطريين يستخدمون الرياضة لإغواء متابعيهم من فئة الشباب، وتمرير أجندتهم السياسية من خلالها، فى تقارير ظاهرها رحمة وباطنها خراب.

وأضاف "الكاتب" فى مقالة له نشرتها جريدة "المدينة" السعودية، أن هناك من يتساءل بعد قرار السعودية حجب قنوات "بى إن سبورت" عن العلاقة بين السياسة والرياضة، لافتاً إلى أن رواد شبكات التواصل الاجتماعى يجيبون عن الأسئلة ببراهين تزيل مشروعية هذا التساؤل، موضحاً أن الدوحة توظف الإعلاميين القطريين لشهرتهم ومتابعة الشباب فى دول الخليج ومصر لهم فى توظيف الأجندة السياسية لقطر فى الرياضة.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2017)

* واشنطن تايمز هيكلة الجزيرة وإنهاء مساندة الإخوان أهم خطوات حل أزمة قطر*

    منذ 14 ثانيه June 14, 2017, 1:47 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى





  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



*         4457 كتبت ريم عبد الحميد

قالت صحيفة "واشنطن تايمز" الأمريكية، إنه مع سعى الولايات المتحدة لسبل  عدم تصعيد الخلاف المتنامى والخطير بين قطر وجيرانها فى الخليج، فإن هناك  نقطتين أساسيتين يجب أن يعرفهما فريق السياسة الخارجية للرئيس دونالد  ترامب، الأولى هى أهمية التدفق غير المنقطع للنفط والغاز من الخليج إلى  الأسواق العالمية، والثانية هى تأكيد احتواء سلوك طهران السيئ، لأن النظام  الإيرانى لا يزال يمثل التهديد الأكثر خطورة للأمن الإقليمى فى الشرق  الأوسط الكبر وراعى رئيسى للإرهاب.

وحذرت الصحيفة فى تحليل كتبه روب سبهانى، الخبير الأمريكى فى مجال الطاقة،  من أن مخاطر السماح بتصاعد الأزمة سيكون لها عواقب عالمية وإقليمية لأن  الاقتصاد العالمى لن يتحمل أى تعطيل فى تدفق المواد الهيدروكربونية من  الخليج، كما أن آخر ما تريده الولايات المتحدة أن تقبل قطر بعرض إيران  بوجود 10 آلاف من الحرس الثورى على أراضيها، حيث يوجد فى قطر 8500 من  القوات الأمريكية، كما أنها تستضيف أكبر قاعدة أمريكية بتمركز مسبق فى  العالم.

ودع سبهانى الولايات المتحدة للعمل مع قطر لمواجهة بعض المخاوف المشروعة  التى أثارتها كل من مصر والبحرين والسعودية والإمارات، وحدد الخبير  الأمريكى عدة خطوات لتحقيق ذلك كالتالى.

أولا: ضرورة أن تطلب واشنطن من قطر إعادة هيكلة الجزيرة، وينبغى أن تطرد  الدوحة فورا الصحفيين المواليين للإخوان وتضع حدا لمن يسمون بالشيوخ أمثال  يوسف القرضاوى، ويجب أن تستفيد قطر بدلا من ذلك من حقيقة وجود كلية الصحافة  بجامعة نورث ويسترن وتقوم بتدرب القطريين لشغل تلك المناصب.

 ثانيا: أن تصبح مساعدة قطر لحماس شفافة، وأشار الكاتب إلى أن مساعدة قطر  لحماس منذ أن طردهم الملك عبدالله من الأردن عام 1999 تحولت إلى حملة تمويل  وفى بعض الأحيان تدفقت الأموال لعناصر متطرفة داخل حماس، ويجب أن تصر  واشنطن على أن تكون مساعدة أهالى قطاع غزة تكون من خلال منظمات أمريكية غير  ربحية أو قطاع خاص.

وأخيرا، أن تحصل واشنطن على تعهد مكتوب من قطر لإنهاء مساعدتها للإخوان،  وفى المقابل ينبغى أن تحصل الدوحة على تطمينات من الولايات المتحدة أنها لن  تصبح محل ضغوط من الدول العربية.
هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2017)

*مفاجأة.. انسحاب السفيرة الأمريكية من قطر.. لهذه الأسباب **  منذ 24 ثانيه June 14, 2017, 2:03 pm*
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى 




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



*         في ظل المقاطعة الخليجية العربية لقطر، واتهامها بدعم الإرهاب، وصفت  السفيرة الأمريكية دانا شيل سميث، الوضع الحالي، بأسوأ أزمة دبلوماسية تعصف  بحلفاء الولايات المتحدة الخليجيين منذ سنوات، بعد تأييد الرئيس الأمريكي  دونالد ترامب، لموقف دول الخليج ضد قطر، وبناء على ذلك، أعلنت السفيرة  الأميركية، أنها ستغادر منصبها في الدوحة.


انسحاب السفيرة الأمريكية من الدوحة
أعلنت السفيرة الأمريكية في قطر دانا شيل سميث، أنها ستغادر منصبها في  الدوحة في خضم أسوأ أزمة دبلوماسية تعصف بحلفاء الولايات المتحدة الخليجيين  منذ سنوات.

وكتبت "سميث"، على موقع التدوين العالمي "تويتر"، "هذا الشهر، أنهي ثلاث  سنوات من العمل كسفيرة للولايات المتحدة في قطر،  كان ذلك أكبر شرف في  حياتي وسأفتقد هذا البلد الرائع".

غموض التنحي
ولم تذكر شيل سميث أسباب تنحيها ولا إذا ما كانت ستبقى ضمن السلك الدبلوماسي أو من سيعين في مكانها.

قرار شخصي
وقال مسؤولون بواشنطن، إن السفيرة اتخذت قرارًا شخصيًا بمغادرة منصبها في وقت سابق هذا العام بعد أن أمضت مهمة عادية من ثلاث سنوات.

وقال مسؤول كبير في وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية "مهمة السفيرة دانا سميث  كسفيرة تنتهي هذا الشهر وستغادر قطر في وقت لاحق من هذا الشهر في إطار  التناوب الطبيعي للدبلوماسيين في أنحاء العالم".

وأضاف أن قرارها مغادرة سلك الخارجية اتخذ في وقت سابق هذا العام. نتمنى لها التوفيق.

عدم ارتياحها
وعينت شيل سميث سفيرة لدي الدولة الخليجية من قبل الرئيس السابق باراك اوباما في 2014.

والشهر الماضي عبرت عن عدم ارتياحها للأحداث السياسية في الولايات المتحدة في رسالة نشرتها على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي.

"ترامب" يدعو قطر لوقف دعم الإرهاب
وكان الرئيس الأمريكي دونالد ترامب، أعلن تأييد موقف الدول العربية ضد قطر،  وطالبها بوقف تمويل الإرهاب، محاكيًا تصريحات المملكة العربية السعودية  والإمارات والبحرين ومصر التي اتهمت فيها الدوحة بدعم الإرهاب، وقطعت بناءً  عليها العلاقات مع قطر.

ووصف ترامب، قطر في كلمته بأنها داعم تاريخي للإرهاب، ودعا دول الخليج ودول الجوار لاتخاذ المزيد من الإجراءات لمكافحة الإرهاب.
هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يونيو 2017)

* فضيحة.. خديجة بن قنة تدعو جميع المسلمات لممارسة جهاد النكاح*

    منذ 6 ثانيه June 14, 2017, 5:06 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



* 
في دعوة صريحة لممارسة الفاحشة تحت ستار ديني، كررت الجزئرية "خديجة بن  قنة" الدعوة لممارسة الزنا تحت مسمى ما يعرف بـ"جهاد النكاح"، وهي الدعوة  التي أطلقها سابقاً الارهابي السعودي الوهابي "محمد العريفي" وروج لها  أتباع الوهابية في كل مكان لتحفيز الارهابيين على التوجه لسوريا والعراق  وممارسة الإرهاب مقابل تلبية رغباتهم وشهواتهم، وكان لها أثر بالغ في توجه  الآلاف من الإخوان والسلفيين والانضمام للتنظيمات الارهابية بسوريا  والعراق.

الساقطة الجزائرية خديجة بن قنة انتقدت في تدوينة لها عبر حسابها بموقع  التواصل الإجتماعي فيسبوك، انتقدت الهجوم على من أسمتهم "المجاهدين"،  وتصويرهم بصورة سيئة في مسلسل "غرابيب سود" قائلة مسلسل "غرابيب سود"  المشبوه يتطاول على المجاهدين والمجاهدات ويصورهن أنهن بممارسة جهاد النكاح  يبحثن عن الجنس والشهوة، ولم يظهر الحقيقة التي تبين أن جهاد النكاح أحد  أركان الجهاد وهو واجب على كل مسلم ومسلمة في ميادين الجهاد.

واستنكرت الجزائرية التي جندها الموساد الصهيوني وجعلها من أهم مذيعات قناة  "الجزيرة" القطرية، إستنكرت ما تضمنه مسلسل "غرابيب سود" المذاع على قناة  "ام بي سي"، من تطاول على من أسمتهن "المجاهدات" مضيفة: “إن النسوة اللواتي  جاهدن في سوريا والعراق ضد أنظمة الإرهاب والطائفية هن أشرف نساء الأرض  ويستحقن أن تكن قدوة لكل المسلمات.

وأضافت بن قنة: “المسلسل يصور المجاهدات بأنهن لا يبحثن إلا عن الجنس، فيما  أنهن مارسن الجنس كوسيلة لغاية أسمى وهي الجهاد في سبيل الله”.

وفي تدوينة سابقة على حسابها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي “فيسبوك” مرفقة  بتقرير لقناة “الجزيرة” حول المسلسل، قالت بن قنة: “غرابيب سود .. مسلسل  يحارب الإرهاب أم أنه يقدّم خدمةً مجانية للتنظيمات الإرهابية ويُصوّر  المسلمات السنيّات بمظهر اللاهثات وراء الجنسâ€³.

يشار إلى أن مسلسل “غرابيب سود” الذي أنتجته قناة”ام بي سي” السعودية، وبدأ  عرضه في شهر رمضان، أثار موجة عارمة من الجدل، حيث وصفه البعض بأنه محاولة  من السعودية للتبرؤ من علاقتها بداعش، فيما أثار المسلسل غضب الإخوان  والسلفيين في شتى أنحاء العالم العربي، حيث اعتبروا المسلسل عدوان على  الوهابية وتعاليمها، لدعوته المباشرة ان الهوس الجنسي هو الذي دفع  الارهابيين للانضمام لـ”داعش” من أجل ممارسة “جهاد النكاح”، في حين يرى  الإخوان والسلفيين أن “جهاد النكاح” ما هو الا إحدى وسائل الجهاد، وأن  الإرهابيين الذين قاتلوا في سوريا والعراق “جاهدوا في سبيل الله وليس في  سبيل الجنس” 


هذا الخبر منقول من : وكالات*


----------



## admy (14 يونيو 2017)

المشكلة الاكبر في العالم الاسلامي اليوم ان قادتهم وابواقهم يطلبون من فقرائهم ما لايرضوا بفعله بانفسهم...كلهم واجب عليهم الجهاد عداهم وعدا اولادهم....فلتتفضل هذه الخديجة وتذهب لسوريا او العراق وتحصل على هذا الشرف اللذي تفتخر به

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

فضيحة.. خديجة بن قنة تدعو جميع المسلمات لممارسة جهاد النكاح[/B]

في دعوة صريحة لممارسة الفاحشة تحت ستار ديني، كررت الجزئرية "خديجة بن  قنة" الدعوة لممارسة الزنا تحت مسمى ما يعرف بـ"جهاد النكاح"، وهي الدعوة  التي أطلقها سابقاً الارهابي السعودي الوهابي "محمد العريفي" وروج لها  أتباع الوهابية في كل مكان لتحفيز الارهابيين على التوجه لسوريا والعراق  وممارسة الإرهاب مقابل تلبية رغباتهم وشهواتهم، وكان لها أثر بالغ في توجه  الآلاف من الإخوان والسلفيين والانضمام للتنظيمات الارهابية بسوريا  والعراق.

الساقطة الجزائرية خديجة بن قنة انتقدت في تدوينة لها عبر حسابها بموقع  التواصل الإجتماعي فيسبوك، انتقدت الهجوم على من أسمتهم "المجاهدين"،  وتصويرهم بصورة سيئة في مسلسل "غرابيب سود" قائلة مسلسل "غرابيب سود"  المشبوه يتطاول على المجاهدين والمجاهدات ويصورهن أنهن بممارسة جهاد النكاح  يبحثن عن الجنس والشهوة، ولم يظهر الحقيقة التي تبين أن جهاد النكاح أحد  أركان الجهاد وهو واجب على كل مسلم ومسلمة في ميادين الجهاد.

واستنكرت الجزائرية التي جندها الموساد الصهيوني وجعلها من أهم مذيعات قناة  "الجزيرة" القطرية، إستنكرت ما تضمنه مسلسل "غرابيب سود" المذاع على قناة  "ام بي سي"، من تطاول على من أسمتهن "المجاهدات" مضيفة: “إن النسوة اللواتي  جاهدن في سوريا والعراق ضد أنظمة الإرهاب والطائفية هن أشرف نساء الأرض  ويستحقن أن تكن قدوة لكل المسلمات.

وأضافت بن قنة: “المسلسل يصور المجاهدات بأنهن لا يبحثن إلا عن الجنس، فيما  أنهن مارسن الجنس كوسيلة لغاية أسمى وهي الجهاد في سبيل الله”.

وفي تدوينة سابقة على حسابها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي “فيسبوك” مرفقة  بتقرير لقناة “الجزيرة” حول المسلسل، قالت بن قنة: “غرابيب سود .. مسلسل  يحارب الإرهاب أم أنه يقدّم خدمةً مجانية للتنظيمات الإرهابية ويُصوّر  المسلمات السنيّات بمظهر اللاهثات وراء الجنسâ€³.

يشار إلى أن مسلسل “غرابيب سود” الذي أنتجته قناة”ام بي سي” السعودية، وبدأ  عرضه في شهر رمضان، أثار موجة عارمة من الجدل، حيث وصفه البعض بأنه محاولة  من السعودية للتبرؤ من علاقتها بداعش، فيما أثار المسلسل غضب الإخوان  والسلفيين في شتى أنحاء العالم العربي، حيث اعتبروا المسلسل عدوان على  الوهابية وتعاليمها، لدعوته المباشرة ان الهوس الجنسي هو الذي دفع  الارهابيين للانضمام لـ”داعش” من أجل ممارسة “جهاد النكاح”، في حين يرى  الإخوان والسلفيين أن “جهاد النكاح” ما هو الا إحدى وسائل الجهاد، وأن  الإرهابيين الذين قاتلوا في سوريا والعراق “جاهدوا في سبيل الله وليس في  سبيل الجنس” 


هذا الخبر منقول من : وكالات[/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2017)

[YOUTUBE]Y_HjOEzIwjM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2017)

* بالأرقام.. نكشف خسائر قطر فى 10 أيام من المقاطعة العربية*

    منذ 1 ثانيه June 15, 2017, 12:25 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



* 




..
الأيام تتوالى والقطيعة مستمرة والوساطة لا تأتى بجديد عشرة أيام انقضت  متثاقلة على قطر وحكامها وهى تعانى العزلة فى محيطها العربى والإقليمى  عقابا على دعمها للجماعات الإرهابية والعبث بأمن واستقرار أشقائها، تكبدت  خلالها الدوحة خسائر لا طائل لها على كل المستويات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية  والسياسية، إلا أن تميم بن حمد مازال يكابر مدافعا عن سياسته ظنا منه أن  العاصفة حتما ستهدأ.





تميم وجماعة داعش

مرور الأيام يؤكد ثبات الموقف العربى - الذى اتخذته مصر والإمارات  والسعودية والبحرين - وجديته فى مواجهة الإرهاب، بل إن هذا الموقف يلقى مع  اليوم العاشر للقطيعة مع الدوحة دعما دوليا كبيرا، حيث توالت الدول التى  أيدت قرار المقاطعة لتشمل موريتانيا وتشاد والنيجر وجيبوتى وإريتريا  والسنغال وليبيا واليمن.
ووسط تصاعد تأييد القرار العربى رفعت واشنطن الغطاء عن الدوحة بتصريحات  الرئيس الأمريكى دونالد ترامب التى أكد فيها أن قطر تدعم وتمول الإرهاب منذ  سنوات، فى وقت شدد فيه وزير الخارجية الأمريكية ريكس تيلرسون، إن الدوحة  عليها التوقف عن دعم الإرهاب فورا.





 جابر الصباح أمير الكويت

ودخلت دولا عديدة على خط الوساطة بين الدول العربية والدوحة كان أقواها  محاولات الكويت لرأب الصدع والجولات المكوكية التى قادها أمير البلاد الشيخ  جابر الصباح بين أبوظبى وجدة والدوحة، إلا أن رفض قطر الاعتراف بالحقائق  دفع الجهود إلى حالة من الجمود، خاصة فى ظل رفضها قائمة الإرهاب التى أعلنت  عنها الدول المقاطعة للدوحة وتضمنت على شخصيات وكيانات بعينها متورطة فى  جرائم إرهابية.





 البورصة القطرية

ومع تدهور الوضع السياسى وتدويل الأزمة عانى القطاع المصرفى من أضرار بالغة  تعد الأخطر فى تاريخه، وشهدت الأيام العشر الأولى للمقاطعة هبوط فى مؤشر  البورصة بنسبة 12%، وخسائر متوقعة للاقتصاد القطرى بمبلغ 35 مليار ريال،  ونسبة تراجع الاقتراض فى الفترة الحالية 40%، وانخفضت ودائع البنوك القطرية  فى دول التعاون إلى 60 مليار ريال، وهبوط السندارت الدولارية لقطر استحقاق  2026، 1.8 سنت، وتراجعت نسبة السيولة من 20 إلى 30%.
وقررت وكالة فيتش وضع التصنيف الائتماني لقطر قيد المراجعة، مع احتمال  الخفض مستقبلاً، لتنضم بذلك إلى وكالتي ستاندرد أند بورز وموديز اللتين  خفضتا التصنيف الائتماني فى تلك الفترة القصيرة، وقالت الوكالة إن قطع  العلاقات مع قطر جعلها في عزلة، الأمر الذي سيكون له انعكاسات سلبية على  بيئة الأعمال، إذا ما استمرت لفترة أطول.
فى حين أغلقت قطر، ثاني أكبر منتج للهيليوم في العالم، أغلقت مصنعيها  لإنتاج الهيليوم، وتبلغ الطاقة الإنتاجية الإجمالية للمصنعين ما يقرب من  ملياري قدم مكعبة قياسية سنويا من الهيليوم السائل ويمكنهما تلبية نحو 25%   من إجمالي الطلب العالمي على الهيليوم.
وقالت وكالة بلومبرج  إن خسائر أصول قطر تتفاقم مع تزايد الأزمة، موضحة أن  المستثمرين فى الأسهم والسندات والعملات الآجلة القطرية قد أرهقتهم  الخسائر، حيث إن متوسط خسائر البورصة القطرية بلغ لكل ساعة تداول إلى نحو  2.6 مليار ريال قطري، إذ بلغ إجمالي الخسائر السوقية نحو 37.15 مليار ريال.
وما زالت الأموال الخليجية والأجنبية تغادر البورصة القطرية، إذ سجل صافي  مبيعات الخليجيين والأجانب منذ بدء الأزمة بنحو 820.28 مليون ريال، منها  584.6 مليون ريال أموال خليجية مقابل 235.7 مليون ريال قطري أموال أجنبية،  فى حين تعانى مكاتب الصرافة فى قطر من شح وجود الدولار، وهو ما صعب على  العمال الأجانب إرسال أموال لبلادهم.





 مطار حمد الدولى
فى حين تحول مطار حمد الدولى فى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة إلى ساحة مهجورة من  روادها، حيث بدا خاليًا تمامًا عقب بدء تنفيذ قرارات تعليق الطيران بين  قطر وعدد من دول المنطقة، وظهرت شاشات العرض وهى مليئة بالرحلات الملغاة،  فى حين اختفت الرحلات المتجهة إلى دبى من على الشاشات، أما منطقة السوق  الحرة فقد بدت مهجورة بلا أى زبائن.





الطيران القطرى

وضربت تلك القطيعة أحلام قطر لأن تتحول إلى مركز إقليمي وعالمي للنقل  الجوي، حيث لم تبنى الدوحة هذا المطار الضخم من أجل سكّان قطر الذين يقل  عددهم عن المليونين، بل من أجل ركاب الترانزيت الذين يشكلون 90% من  المسافرين عبر هذا المطار، فى حين كانت تجنى الخطوط القطرية 30% من  إيراداتها عبر خطوط الإمارات والسعودية وفق تقديرات منظمة CAPA، وهو ما  فقدته بسبب المقاطعة.




المتاجر فى قطر

أما السلع الغذائية فرغم أن الدوحة حاولت تعويض المنتجات الإماراتية  والسعودية بأخرى من إيران وتركيا، إلا أن المراقبين أكدوا أن السوق القطرية  مقدمة على مرحلة تضخم وارتفاع للأسعار غير مسبوقة، فاعتماد الدوحة بشكل  أكبر على الجو فى استيراد السلع سيزيد من كلفة البضائع المستوردة، كما أنها  ستحتاج إلى التعاقد مع موردين جدد لتوفير السلع لها بشكل سريع، وهو ما  سيؤثر على أسعارها المرجح أن تزداد خلال الفترة المقبلة.
ولم ينجو قطاع السياحة من الأزمة بل أنه سيواجه أسوأ أزمة فى تاريخه على  الإطلاق، حيث سيترتب على المقاطعة مع قطر توقف فى تدفق السياحة والتى بدأت  بالفعل تشهد إلغاء للحجوزات المستقبلية لحين اتضاح الأمور، حيث إن نصف  السياح الذين يقصدون الدوحة أو ربما أكثر يأتون من دول الخليج، والمؤكد أن  انخفاض أعداد السياح سوف يتجاوز الـ50%، وقد يصل إلى 70% أو 80% إذا أضيف  لإجراءات المقاطعة عامل مهم مؤثر فى تدفق السياح وهو الأزمة السياسية التى  تعيشها البلاد.
هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2017)

* ضربة قوية للاقتصاد القطري*

    منذ 9 ثانيه June 15, 2017, 12:28 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



* 

قال النائب حمادة غلاب، عضو لجنة الطاقة والبيئة بالبرلمان، إن إعلان  الحكومة الليبية المؤقتة، حظر تصدير النفط للشركات التي تتعامل مع قطر أو  تكون قطر شريكا فيها، تعد ضربة قوية للاقتصاد القطري، فضلا عن تسبب العديد  من الخسائر فى التجارة والودائع الخاصة بالدوحة فى البنوك.

وأضاف غلاب، فى تصريح لـ"صدى البلد"، أن قطع العلاقات الخليجية مع قطر  سيكون له تأثير مباشر على الاقتصاد، خاصة العلاقات مع السعودية، فضلا عن  مواجهة قطر تهديد سحب تنظيم إقامة كأس العالم 2020 بها والتى تعد ضربة قوية  للدوحة.

وأكد النائب أن هناك خسائر عديدة ستلحق بالشركات القطرية، خاصة تلك التى  يكون بينها شراكة مع الدول التى أعلنت قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع قطر  وعلى رأسها مصر والسعودية والإمارات والبحرين.

كانت الحكومة الليبية المؤقتة، أعلنت حظر تصدير النفط للشركات التي تتعامل  مع قطر أو تكون قطر شريكا فيها، وذلك بسبب دعم الدوحة للإرهاب.

ووجه رئيس الحكومة الليبية المؤقتة، عبد الله الثني، خطابًا إلى رئيس  المؤسسة الوطنية للنفط بطرابلس يطلب منه، ومن شركات النفط الليبية، وقف  التعامل مع شركة "غلينكور" لتصدير النفط، بسبب تعاقدها مع قطر وأي شركة  تتعامل مع الدوحة.
هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2017)

*
..
   ..قالت مصادر خليجية رفيعة المستوى، إن قطر رصدت مبلغ 100 مليون دولار يتم  إنفاقها خلال الـ 48 ساعة القادمة على عدد من اللجان الإلكترونية تعمل من  تركيا والدوحة ولندن وإيران لإشعال الاجواء فى مصر، ونشر بوستات كاذبة  وتهييج الرأى العام عبر إعلانات على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، وتسويق  بوستات تحريضية لتحقيق عدد من الأهداف أهمها إحداث الفتنة بين مصر  والسعودية على المستويين الرسمى والشعبى.

وأشارت المصادر، إلى أن المخطط القطرى يهدف إلى تحريض عناصر الإخوان فى مصر  وتمويلهم للقيام بأعمال شغب وفوضى، بالإضافة إلى تمويل عدد من المنظمات  الحقوقية والسياسيين لإثارة الرأى العام والتشكيك وإثارة البلبلة فى الشارع  المصرى.

وقالت المصادر الخليجية، إن قطر رصدت هذا المبلغ على أمل أن تعود مصر لنقطة  الصفر وتستمر الأعمال التحريضية ليتمكن الإخوان من زعزعة الاستقرار وإثارة  الفوضى فى الشارع من جديد، من خلال نشر بوستات مريبة على مواقع التواصل  الإجتماعى، وتمثيل مشاهد غير حقيقة على طريقة الفبركة التى أدمنتها قناة  "الجزيرة"، التى يتم استخدامها من جانب الحكومة القطرية لفبركة الصور  والفيديوهات.
قطر ترصد 100 مليون دولار للجان إلكترونية لإشعال فتنة شعبية بين مصر والسعودية
هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع    
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 يونيو 2017)

*أتوقع   ان  الـــتغيير  فى القيادة السياسية   أحد الاحتمالات التى  لن تكون مستبعدة 
وسيشرب  الجانى من ذات الكأس التى أذاق منها  العراق وليبيا  وسوريا   والبحرين   ومصر وجنوب السودان وأثيوبيا واريتيريا 

*​


----------



## fouad78 (17 يونيو 2017)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *أتوقع   ان  الـــتغيير  فى القيادة السياسية   أحد الاحتمالات التى  لن تكون مستبعدة
> وسيشرب  الجانى من ذات الكأس التى أذاق منها  العراق وليبيا  وسوريا   والبحرين   ومصر وجنوب السودان وأثيوبيا واريتيريا
> 
> *​



ربما فيها نوع من العدالة
ولكن الذي سيحدث في نهاية المطاف هو تبعية قطر للسعودية
بمعنى آخر توحش سعودي في المنطقة
وهو أشر وألعن
ففي الإختلاف بينهم نعمة لنا
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2017)

* مصر و3 دول خليجية تعد قائمة شكاوى ضد قطر لـ ردعها*

    منذ 15 ثانيه June 17, 2017, 5:55 pm





    حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 

       شارك               


* 
كتب: بهاء الدين عياد


  تحاول قطر وضع دول الخليج الثلاث المقاطعة لها "السعودية، الإمارات،  والبحرين"، إضافة إلى مصر، في موقف دفاع، بعد أن أثبتت الدول الأربعة تورط  قطر في دعم التنظيمات الإرهابية، عبر إيواءها وتمويلها واستغلالها لزعزعة  الأمن والاستقرار في دول المنطقة، وسعت قطر إلى اختلاق شكاوى في بعض  الهيئات الدولية تزعم تعرضها للحصار.
  وأعلن وزير الخارجية السعودي عادل الجبير، أمس، أن الدول الخليجية  الثلاث بصدد إعداد قائمة بشكاوى موثقة ضد قطر، لتقديمها إلى الجهات  الدولية، في الوقت الذي دعت فيه مصر مؤخرا إلى ضرورة نيل الدوحة عقابا  دوليا رادعا، يتلاءم مع حجم ما اقترفته من جرائم في حق العرب.
  من جانبه، قال السفير سيد أبوزيد سفير مصر الأسبق لدى السعودية، إن مصر  تمتلك بالفعل لائحة اتهام ضد قطر لتدعيمها الإرهاب، واتخاذ أراضيها كقاعدة  لانطلاق أعمال إرهابية ضد مصر، من خلال إيواء ودعم وتمويل عناصر إرهابية  وتحريضية، وتلقي العناصر المتورطة في كثير من الأعمال الإرهابية، لتحويلات  مالية وتوجيهات من قيادات إرهابية في الدوحة.
  وفيما يتعلق بدول الخليج، قال سفير مصر الأسبق لدى السعودية، إن التدخل  في شؤون الخليج والتعاون مع إيران لزعزعة الاستقرار، أبرز الشكاوى  الخليجية، متابعا: "الشكاوى تعتمد على إذا ما كانت تعتمد على تدخلات جنائية  تخضع للقوانين الدولية، أو المحكمة الجنائية الدولية، ويجب أن يدرس قبلها  عضوية قطر وعضوية الدول التي ستتقدم بالشكوى، وهل هي تحت ولاية المحكمة أم  لا، ويمكن تقديم شكاوى للمنظمات الإقليمية المعنية بهذه الأمور، والتقديم  في مجلس التعاون ومنظمة التعاون الإسلامي، وكل ذلك منظمات يمكن تقديم شكاوى  فيها".

هذا الخبر منقول من : الوطن*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2017)

*أكد المنتج أحمد السبكى، تضامنه مع الدولة المصرية والدول العربية  ضد استمرار التصرفات القطرية وإصرار الدوحة على التدخل فى شؤون هذه الدول  ومحاولة زعزعة الاستقرار وشق الصف فيها، من خلال دعمها لأفراد وجماعات  إرهابية.
   "جواب اعتقال"، مقرر عرضه فى موسم عيد الفطر المبارك، وأعلن السبكى  عرضه فى جميع الدول العربية ما عدا قطر، ويظهر التتر على البرومو: "فيلم  العيد بجميع سينمات مصر والكويت ودول الخليج والأردن ولبنان والسودان  والعراق ما عدا قطر".
  فيلم "جواب اعتقال"، يشارك فى بطولته إياد نصار، وصبرى فواز،  وسيد رجب، ودينا الشربينى، ومحمد عادل، وتدور أحداثه حول شخصية "خالد  الدجوى" أحد المنضمين إلى الجناح العسكرى ضمن جماعة إرهابية متطرفة تنفذ  عمليات إجرامية خطيرة، من تأليف وإخراج محمد سامى.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2017)

* السعودية والإمارات ومصر تطالب السودان بتوضيح موقفه من الأزمة الخليجية*

    منذ 22 ثانيه June 17, 2017, 6:30 pm





    حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 

       شارك               


* 
وكالات:

  أفاد موقع "سودان تربيون" أن سفراء السعودية والإمارات ومصر طلبوا اليوم  السبت من الخارجية السودانية توضيح موقف الخرطوم من الأزمة الخليجية  القطرية.
  وذكرت وكالة الأنباء السودانية أن وزير الخارجية إبراهيم غندور عقد لقاء  مع السفراء المعنيين أبلغهم خلاله "بحرص السودان على إصلاح ذات البين بين  الأشقاء، من خلال دعمه ومساندته لمبادرة أمير الكويت".
  وأوضح موقع "سودان تربيون" أن الخرطوم اتخذت موقفا محايدا تجاه الأزمة بين دول الخليج.
  يذكر أن العاهل السعودي الملك سلمان تدخل لرفع العقوبات الأمريكية عن السودان بطلب من الرئيس عمر البشير.
  ومما يجدر بالذكر أيضا أن الرئيس السوداني تغيب عن حضور القمة الإسلامية الأمريكية في السعودية، معللا ذلك بـ"أسباب خاصة".

هذا الخبر منقول من : الوفد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2017)

إ*طلاق "قناة مصرية / سعودية" لبث الدورى الإنجليزى والإسبانى والإيطالى مجانا*
*نشر منذ 1 ساعة  - عدد المشاهدات : 3978*


*





* *
*​*أعلنت PBS sports عن عقد مؤتمر صحفي الأربعاء المقبل للكشف عن تفاصيل القناة الرياضية التي سيتم إطلاقها وستحصل على حقوق بث الدوريات في إنجلترا وإسبانيا وإيطاليا فى ضربة جديدة لدولة قطر بعدما أعلنت الدول العربية مقاطعتها فى جميع المجالات.*​
*
*​
*وذكر الإعلامي المصري طه الحديري على فيس بوك أن "القناة ستكون أكبر منصة رياضية في العالم العربي برأس مال يتجاوز 7 مليارات دولار، وأنه سيتم الكشف عن العديد من التفاصيل والمفاجآت".*​
*
*​
*وأطلقت القناة صفحتها اليوم السبت على فيس بوك، وذكرت أن مقرها سيكون في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة بتمويل سعودي، مشيرة إلى أنها ستبث قنواتها مجانًا على القمر الصناعي نايل سات إضافة إلى عرب سات.*​
*
*​
*وأضاف أنه "سيتم إطلاق قناة واحدة على أن يرتفع العدد إلى 5 قنوات مع بداية الموسم الرياضي، وستصل إلى 11 قناة مستقبلًا".*​
*
*​
*وأشارت إلى أنه سيتم عرض الدوريات العالمية ودوري أبطال آسيا بداية من دور الـ8 ودوري أبطال أوروبا وعرض كأس العالم والبطولات القارية، وأبرز البطولات ستكون الدوريات الأوروبية في إنجلترا وإسبانيا وإيطاليا.*​
*
*​
*وأكدت أن القناة ستبث مجانًا قدر المستطاع إذا سمحت اللوائح الدولية، أو ستكون مشفرة مقابل سعر رمزي.*
*
*
*
*​*
*



*



*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يونيو 2017)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> ..
> ..قالت مصادر خليجية رفيعة المستوى، إن قطر رصدت مبلغ 100 مليون دولار يتم  إنفاقها خلال الـ 48 ساعة القادمة على عدد من اللجان الإلكترونية تعمل من  تركيا والدوحة ولندن وإيران لإشعال الاجواء فى مصر، ونشر بوستات كاذبة  وتهييج الرأى العام عبر إعلانات على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، وتسويق  بوستات تحريضية لتحقيق عدد من الأهداف أهمها إحداث الفتنة بين مصر  والسعودية على المستويين الرسمى والشعبى.
> 
> ...




اليوم السابع كالعاده والكذب اللي ماله رجلين
قطر مب محتاجه تدفع مية مليون دولار
طبيعي وعادي ومن المفروض اي مصري
وطني شريف يعترض او يزعل من تسليم
جزرهم للمملكه العربيه السعوديه بسهوله
حقهم .


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يونيو 2017)

fouad78 قال:


> ربما فيها نوع من العدالة
> ولكن الذي سيحدث في نهاية المطاف هو تبعية قطر للسعودية
> بمعنى آخر توحش سعودي في المنطقة
> وهو أشر وألعن
> ...



طبعا مختلفين في اشياء كثيره بس متفقين في اشياء اخرى واولها موقفهم من اللي يقتلون العيال بالكيماوي
ومهما حصل من خلافات مافيها تغير قياده في قطر ولا قتل الشعب القطري بالكيماوي العداله لازم تطول اللي
ارتكبو مجازر بحق شعبهم وهدو البلاد على دماغهم لمحرد كرسي الحكم.


----------



## fouad78 (18 يونيو 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طبعا مختلفين في اشياء كثيره بس متفقين في اشياء اخرى واولها موقفهم من اللي يقتلون العيال بالكيماوي
> ومهما حصل من خلافات مافيها تغير قياده في قطر ولا قتل الشعب القطري بالكيماوي العداله لازم تطول اللي
> ارتكبو مجازر بحق شعبهم وهدو البلاد على دماغهم لمحرد كرسي الحكم.



أتفق معك في امر واحد فقط
وهو أن العدالة يجب أن تطال الجميع
سواء من ارتكبوها بحق شعبهم
وأضيف إليها أيضاً
من ارتكبوها بحق شعوب أخرى لا شأن لهم بها
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2017)

* الداخلية التونسية تتهم قيادات ألتراس الأفريقي بتلقى تمويل من قطر*

    منذ 13 ثانيه June 19, 2017, 12:10 pm





    حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 

       شارك               


* 
 عاشت تونس مساء السبت على وقع أزمة بسبب رفع ألتراس النادى  الأفريقى فى مباراة الكأس النهائية لافتة تدعم قطر وتهاجم الحكام العرب،  حيث فتحت الداخلية تحقيقا فوريا فى مصدر تمويل تلك اللافتة ودخولها لأرض  الملعب، وتم إلقاء القبض على 2 من قيادات الألتراس التونسى.

  وطالب رئيس النادى الأفريقى سليم الرياحى بالإفراج عن الشابين  حمزة دبيبى وصبرى عطوانى من مجموعة الليدرز على إثر إيقافهما بسبب رفع  اللافتة المساندة لقطر، وقال الرياحى فى تدوينة نشرها على صفحته الرسمية  بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك": "أية مبررات ستقدمها لنا الحكومة لتبرر  اعتقال حمزة دبيبى وصبرى عطوانى من مجموعة الليدرز على خلفية الشعار الذى  تم رفعه فى المدرجات خلال نهائى الكأس".

  وأشار إلى أن الفصل 31 من الدستور يقر بأن حرية الرأى والفكر  والإعلام والنشر مضمونة ولا يمكن ممارسة رقابة مسبقة على هذه الحرية"،  وأضاف: "أمام هذه الحادثة لا مطلب لنا اليوم إلا إطلاق سراح الشابين فورا،  فالثورة التى قامت بإرادة آلاف الشباب لا يمكن أن يسجن بعدها أى تونسى بسبب  تعبير عن رأى مخالف لموقف الدولة".

  وذكر متحدث باسم وزارة الداخلية التونسية أن السلطات فتحت  تحقيقا بعد رفع جماهير النادى الأفريقى لافتة عملاقة مؤيدة لقطر خلال نهائى  كأس تونس لكرة القدم، واتهم ناشطون ومشجعو أندية تونسية على فيس بوك جمهور  النادس الأفريقى بتلقى "تمويلات" من قطر مقابل رفع اللافتة.

  وقال الناطق الرسمى باسم الوزارة ياسر مصباح أمس الأحد إن  مصالح الأمن فتحت تحقيقا فى اللافتة العملاقة التى تم رفعها أول أمس السبت  فى ملعب رادس، جنوب العاصمة خلال مباراة نهائى الكأس بين النادى الأفريقى  واتحاد بن قردان.

هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2017)

* قرار من الرئيس الامريكى ترامب ضد قطر*

    منذ 47 ثانيه June 20, 2017, 10:06 am





    حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 

       شارك               


* 
         العودة الى الرئيسية  قرار من الرئيس الامريكى ترامب ضد قطر   منذ 49 ثانيهJune 20, 2017, 10:04 am  طباعة  بلغ عن المحتوى  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     FacebookTwitterWhatsAppViberGoogle+          

قررت مؤسسة "ترامب" التابعة للرئيس الأمريكي، دونالد ترامب، غلق جميع  الشركات التابعة لها في دولة قطر، وذلك وفقًا لما ورد في الإقرار المالي  الذي تم تقديمه بالنيابة عن ترامب في الأيام الماضية.

وذكرت وكالة "أسوشيتد برس" الأمريكية في تقرير لها، أول أمس الأحد، أن  ترامب سحب استثماراته من الدوحة بعد أيام من تنصيبه رئيسًا للجمهورية  الأمريكية، بعد إن كان ينوي الاستثمار بها، مشيرةً إلى أنه نقل السيطرة  الإدارية لإمبراطوريته الاقتصادية إلى نجليه الكبار قبل أن يدخل البيت  الأبيض، متعهدا بأن شركته لن تسعى إلى مزيد من الصفقات في الخارج بعد توليه  منصب الرئيس.

ونقلت الوكالة عن الرئيس التنفيذي والمسئول الأول عن الشئون القانونية في  مؤسسة "ترامب"، قوله إن "إغلاق تلك الشركات جاء متماشيًا مع التعهد الذي  قطعه على نفسه فيما يتعلق بإبرام صفقات أجنبية جديدة"، مضيفًا: "لم نعد  بحاجة إلى تلك الكيانات".

وأوضحت الوكالة أن ترامب سعى منذ فترة طويلة للاستثمار في الدوحة، نظرًا  لثروتها النفطية والفاحشة، لافتة إلى أنه سافر إلى قطر في أبريل 2008؛  بحثًا عن فرص استثمارية هناك؛ لكنه استبعد ذلك وفتح خط تواصل في دبي؛ حيث  فتح أبناء ترامب في شهر فبراير ناديا للجولف يحمل علامة ترامب.

وتنوي شركة تطوير العقارات داماك افتتاح ناد آخر، على الرغم من التوجس داخل الولايات المتحدة إزاء نشاطات منظمة ترامب الدولية.
هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2017)

*ى خطوة عدائية جديدة من جانب قطر  تجاه أشقائها العرب والقوى الإقليمية الفاعلة فى المنطقة، بعد تقاربها  السابق مع تركيا وإيران، شكت الدوحة الجامعة العربية للأمم المتحدة وحاولت  استعداءها عليها وعلى دولها الكبرى.

  الخطوة الجديدة تؤكد عدم احترام قطر للمؤسسات السياسية  والدبلوماسية فى المنطقة، وسعيها لتدويل الخلاف وتجييش العالم فى مواجهة  العرب، حتى تهرب من مسؤولياتها وتواصل سياساتها الداعمة للميليشيات  الإرهابية، وتمثلت هذه الخطوة فى رسالها بعث بها وزير خارجية قطر محمد عبد  الرحمن آل ثانى، إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة أنطونيو جوتيريس، تتعلق  بما وصفه بـ"تداعيات المقاطعة المفروضة على قطر من السعودية والإمارات  والبحرين ومصر".

  كما أرسل وزير الخارجية القطرى رسالة مماثلة للمفوض السامى  للأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان، الأمير زيد بن رعد الحسين، بحسب وكالة  الأنباء القطرية الرسمية "قنا" اليوم الاثنين، وقد سلمت الرسالتين السفيرة  الشيخة علياء أحمد بن سيف آل ثانى، المندوب الدائم لقطر لدى الأمم المتحدة،  خلال لقائها بالأمين العام للأمم المتحدة والمفوض السامى لحقوق الإنسان،  كل على حدة.

  وعبرت الشيخة علياء آل ثانى خلال اللقاءين، عن "تقدير قطر  لموقف الأمم المتحدة الواضح ولمتابعتها لهذه المسألة والبيانات الصادرة  عنها، وعن المفوضية السامية لحقوق الإنسان بهذا الخصوص"، ومنذ 5 يونيو قطعت  7 دول عربية علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع قطر، وهى: السعودية والإمارات  والبحرين ومصر واليمن وموريتانيا وجزر القمر، تبعتها عدة دول آسيوية أخرى،  متهمة الدوحة بدعم الإرهاب، فيما نفت الإمارة الصغيرة الاتهامات الثابتة  بحقها، وادعت أنها تواجه حملة لفرض الوصاية على قرارها الوطنى.

  ومن جانبه، أكد وزير الدولة للشئون الخارجية فى الإمارات  العربية المتحدة أنور قرقاش فى لقاء مع صحفيين فى باريس إن عزل قطر "قد  يستمر سنوات".

  وأضاف قرقاش أنه يراهن على الوقت، مشيرا إلى أنه لا يريد  التصعيد، بل العزلة فقط، موضحا أن الانتهاء من إعداد قائمة شكاوى ضد قطر فى  غضون أيام.

  وقال قرقاش نأمل أن تتحلى تركيا بالحكمة وتدرك أن مصلحتها  تكمن فى دعم القرارات العربية ضد قطر، مرادفا أن تركيا تحاول الإطفاء على  التوازن فى أزمة قطر ما بين موقفها الإيدولوجى ومصالحها، وأضاف أن قطر ليست  تحت الحصار لكن عملية المقاطعة قد تستمر لسنوات.

  وأوضح أنه يقترح نظام مراقبة تطبقه دول غربية على أنشطة قطر بمجرد أن تغير سلوكها فيما يتعلق بالإرهاب ودعم المسلحين.

  وكان السفير الإماراتى فى الولايات المتحدة يوسف العتيبة أكد  أن قطر توظف أرباحها من استثماراتها فى الولايات المتحدة فى دعم حماس  والإخوان وجماعات مرتبطة بتنظيم "القاعدة".

  وكان أمير قطر تميم بن حمد بن خليفة آل ثانى قد استعان بقوات  تركية بلغ تعدادها 3000 جندى لحمايته خوفا من الإنقلاب عليه فى أعقاب  المقاطعة العربية له فى 5 يونيو الجارى بسبب دعمه للإرهاب والمنظمات  المسلحة فى الشرق الأوسط لإثارة الفوضى والدمار.

هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 يونيو 2017)

الغريبه بقى أن المسؤولين القطرين يطلعوا يقولولك
على السعوديه والامارات التفكير فى موقفهم واعتبار 
قطر الشقيق الأصغر
طيب  الله وبالنسبه لمصر ايه هوا يعنى


----------



## grges monir (21 يونيو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الغريبه بقى أن المسؤولين القطرين يطلعوا يقولولك
> على السعوديه والامارات التفكير فى موقفهم واعتبار
> قطر الشقيق الأصغر
> طيب  الله وبالنسبه لمصر ايه هوا يعنى


مش غريبة ولا حاجة ماريا 
مصالح قطر الاقتصادية مع السعودية والامارات
مصر هى المستفيدة اقتصاديا من قطر وليس العكس
300000 مصرى يعملوا هناك
مصر مهمشة حاليا بسبب وضعها لاقتصادى المتردى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يونيو 2017)

* المتحدث باسم الحكومة الليبية يكشف مفاجاة صادمة عن ما قامت بة «المخابرات القطرية»فى بنك ليبيا المركزي*

    منذ 47 ثانيه June 22, 2017, 11:35 am
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



* 

قال عبد الحكيم معتوق، المتحدث باسم الحكومة الليبية المؤقتة، إن ما قامت  به قطر في ليبيا فاق كل تصور ويجب أن نفصله بشكل مؤقت عن الخلاف مع دول  مجلس التعاون الخليجي، لافتًا إلى أنها قامت بإحداث خلل جسيم في منظومة  الأمن القومي العربي وخرقت ميثاق جامعة الدول العربية.

وأوضح "معتوق"، في حوار لـ "صدى البلد"، أن المخابرات القطرية قامت بأكبر  عملية سطو مسلح في التاريخ، وذلك بإرسالها كوماندوز خاصا بالتواطئ مع  العميل عبد الحكيم بلحاج ، رئيس المجلس العسكري السابق في طرابلس، حيث  تمكنوا من سرقة أكثر من خمسين مليار دولار ومئات الكيلوات من الذهب من بنك  ليبيا المركزي.

وشدد على أن قطر قامت بجرائم حرب في ليبيا وانتهكت حقوق الإنسان الليبي.
هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 يونيو 2017)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 يونيو 2017)

الزميلة   الفاضلة   انا [  لا  انطق  عن الهوى ] [...]

الموضوع منشور * من هنا *


----------



## Remark (24 يونيو 2017)

*"صحيفة إيطالية" : "قـطـر" فى طريقها إلى الإنهيار بعد مقاطعة الدول العربية لها !!
*​*
تستمر "الأزمة الخليجية" فى الإضرار بمصالح القطريون، وقطع علاقات المملكة العربية السعودية ومصر واليمن والبحرين ودول آخرى، لا تزال تؤثر سلباً على الإقتصاد القطرى، والحالة الإجتماعية فى "الإمارة" ما ينذر بإقتراب نهاية قطر والإرهاب معاً.

ووفقاً لصحيفة "الفاتو كوديتيانو" الإيطالية، فقالت فى تقرير لها نشرته يوم الجمعة 23 يونيو ، إن قطر فى طريقها إلى الإنهيار، وذلك بعد أن أثبت عدد من الخبراء أنها ستضطر إلى إستيراد ما يقرب من 90 % من المنتجات الغذائية، منها 40 % لن يدخل البلاد بسبب أن حدودها البرية الوحيدة هى السعودية مما يجعل مرور أى سلع عبر تلك الحدود صعب بسبب المقاطعة، فتجد قطر نفسها فجأة معزولة تماماً عن العالم.

وأضافت "الصحيفة"، أنه من المتوقع أن القطريين يشنون حملة ضغط على الحكومة للتفاوض مع الدول العربية، والتعهد بعدم دعم الإرهاب، وذلك فى محاولة للخروج من المأزق الذى يجعلهم فى ورطة كبيرة، كما على قطر التفاوض مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ورئيسها "دونالد ترامب"، الذى قال على "تويتر" بعد مقاطعة الدول العربية لقطر : "بداية نهاية الرعب الإرهابى".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2017)

* حادث الحرم المكى لا يمكن فصله عن موقف السعودية من قطر .. لهذا السبب*

    منذ 34 ثانيه June 24, 2017, 12:17 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



* 

قال النائب طارق الخولى، أمين سر لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس النواب، إن  العملية الإرهابية التى استهدفت الحرم المكى بالمملكة العربية السعودية،  وتمكن الأمن السعودى من إحباطها، لا يمكن فصلها عن موقف المملكة والموقف  العربى بشكل عام من قطر، وقرار مقاطعتها وإغلاق المنافذ معها.
وأضاف "الخولى"، فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الرد على الموقف  السعودى باستهداف الحرم المكى يمثل تطورا كبيرا للإرهاب، ويؤكد أن الإرهاب  لا دين له ولا عقيدة، إضافة إلى أنه يؤكد حجم ما تكبدته قطر من خسائر بعد  إعلان المقاطعة.
وأكد أمين سر لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس النواب فى تصريحه، ثقته الكبيرة  فى الأمن السعودى وقدرته على إحباط هذه العمليات التى تستهدف فى المقام  الأول نشر الخوف وتعطيل الحياة اليومية والتأثير على مواسم الحج والعمرة.


هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2017)

*قال وزير الخارجية البحرينى، الشيخ خالد بن  أحمد، إن بلاده تحترم سيادة قطر، مؤكدا رفضه السماح لأمور مثل دعم الإرهاب  أن تكون ذات صلة بسيادة الدولة، فى إشارة لتصريحات مسؤولين قطريين بأن  المطالب الخليجية المقدمة للدوحة تمثل تدخلا فى الشؤون الداخلية لقطر  وانتقاصا من سيادتها.
وأكد وزير الخارجية البحرينى، فى تغريدة عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع  التدوينات القصيرة، اليوم السبت: "نحترم سيادة قطر على أرضها وشعبها  وحدودها وما يخصها ولا نريد انتقاصها، في حين لن نسمح لأى محاولة لجعل  التدخل ودعم الإرهاب من أمور السيادة".
هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2017)

*اول رد فعل من تركيا على المطالب الخليجية العربية من قطر*

    منذ 4 ثانيه June 24, 2017, 12:30 pm
 




*
رفضت تركيا، المطالب الرئيسية التي أصدرتها دول "السعودية والبحرين  والإمارات ومصر"؛ من أجل إنهاء الأزمة مع دولة قطر، قائلة إن «أنقرة ليس  لديها خطط لإغلاق قاعدتها العسكرية فى الدولة الخليجية الصغيرة» وفقًا  لـ«إندبندنت».

وقال تقرير نشرته الصحيفة البريطانية اليوم، السبت، كان طلب تركيا سحب  قواتها أحد قائمة الإنذارات الصارمة التي وضعتها المملكة العربية السعودية  وغيرها من الدول المجاورة لقطر، فضلًا عن إغلاق قناة الجزيرة، والحد من  العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع إيران وقطع كل العلاقات مع جماعة الإخوان. 

وحصلت وكالة "أسوشييتد برس" الأمريكية، على نسخة من قائمة من 13 نقطة باللغة العربية من إحدى الدول المعنية بالنزاع. 

وكانت قطر قد أكدت الخميس الماضي أنها تلقت لائحة من الكويت التي تتوسط في النزاع لكنها لم تعلق عليها بعد.

وتضيف «إندبندنت»، أنه بدلا من التركيز بشكل ضيق على التمويل القطري  المزعوم للتطرف، فإن الكتالوج المؤلف من 13 نقطة يوضح مطالب التغيير الكبير  في الاتجاه الذي يصر فيه جيران قطر على أن الدولة الصغيرة الغنية بالغاز  يجب أن تتعهد بالالتزام بالرؤية الواسعة للمنطقة. 

وكانت السعودية ومصر والإمارات العربية المتحدة والبحرين قد قطعت العلاقات  مع قطر وقيدت الوصول الى الطرق البرية والبحرية والجوية فى وقت سابق من هذا  الشهر؛ بسبب تمويل الدوحة ودعمها للإرهاب، وهو اتهام ترفضه الإمارة  القطرية. 

وقد غادرت هذه الخطوة قطر التي تقاسم المملكة العربية السعودية حدودها البرية إلا في ظل مقاطعة فعلية من جانب جيرانها. 

وقال وزير الدفاع التركى، فكري ايسيك، أمس الجمعة، إن القاعدة التركية  تستهدف تدريب الجنود القطريين وزيادة امن الإمارة الخليجية الصغيرة. 

ووفقا لـصحيفة «ملييت» التركية، قال «إيسيك» ايضا انه «لا ينبغي ان ينزعج أحد من الوجود التركى فى قطر. 

وقد احتلت تركيا جانبا مع قطر فى النزاع وصدق برلمانها على تشريع يسمح بنشر قوات تركية فى القاعدة القطرية.

وقال الجيش التركي، إن فرقة مكونة من 23 جنديا وصلت إلى الدوحة يوم الخميس.  وتصر قطر على زعم أن جيرانها يحاولون إرغامها على الانصياع لإرادتهم  بشأن مجموعة واسعة من القضايا.
هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2017)

* ضربة دولية جديدة .. منظمة الطيران الدولى تحرج قطر*

    منذ 1 ثانيه June 24, 2017, 11:57 am
 طباعة  
*
فى ضربة دولية جديدة لدولة الإرهاب والفتنة قطر، رد مجلس إدارة منظمة  الطيران المدنى الدولى الـ"إيكاو" اليوم السبت، على شكوى الحكومة القطرية  التى قدمتها ضد السعودية، حيث أكدت المنظمة الدولية للدوحة أن دورها فى  النزاع الإقليمى ينحصر فى ضمان سلامة وأمن الملاحة الجوية ولن يتطرق إلى  الأمور السياسية لعدم الاختصاص.

وقالت صحيفة "الوئام" السعودية، إن المملكة العربية السعودية قد أكدت  لمنظمة الطيران المدنى الدولى قانونية وسلامة الإجراءات التى اتخذتها بحق  الطيران القطرى بمنعه من دخول أجواء المملكة، وأنها مستمدة من حقوقها  السيادية المنبثقة من القانون الدولى والمتوافقة مع قرارات مجلس الأمن  ومنها رقم 2309 و1373 المتعلقان بمكافحة الإرهاب بجميع أشكاله، واحترام  اتفاقية الطيران المدنى الدولى (اتفاقية شيكاغو 1944) وجميع ملاحقها.

وقام وزير النقل السعودى سليمان الحمدان، ووزير النقل فى مملكة البحرين  المهندس محمد كمال، ورئيس هيئة الطيران المدنى بدولة الإمارات العربية  المتحدة سيف السويدى، ورئيس سلطة الطيران المدنى بمصر المهندس هانى العدوى،  ومساعد رئيس الهيئة العامة للطيران المدنى السعودى الكابتن عبدالحكمى  البدر، بزيارة إلى مقر منظمة الطيران المدنى الدولى بمدينة مونتريال بكندا  واجتمعوا برئيس مجلس المنظمة الدكتور برنارد أليو، ومع الأمينة العامة  الدكتورة فينج ليو وعدد من مديرى الإدارات بمنظمة الإيكاو، وبالمندوبين  الدائمين للدول الأعضاء فى مجلس المنظمة، وقاموا بشرح الإجراءات كافة التى  اتخذتها كل من السعودية والبحرين ومصر والإمارات تنفيذاً لقرارات حكومات  تلك الدول.


كما رد الوفد على استفسارات المنظمة وفند كل الادعاءات القطرية ومحاولاتهم  فى تضليل المنظمات بمعلومات غير صحيحة حول الوضع الراهن التى ما زالوا  يروجونها على أعضاء مجلس إدارة المنظمة وأمانتها العامة.

وقدم الوفد ما يثبت عدم صحتها من خلال الخرائط والبيانات الدقيقة التى توضح  حركة الملاحة الجوية للطائرات القطرية فى المسارات الدولية والمجال الجوى  فى الدول الأخرى
هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 يونيو 2017)

grges monir قال:


> مش غريبة ولا حاجة ماريا
> مصالح قطر الاقتصادية مع السعودية والامارات
> مصر هى المستفيدة اقتصاديا من قطر وليس العكس
> 300000 مصرى يعملوا هناك
> مصر مهمشة حاليا بسبب وضعها لاقتصادى المتردى



دى المصيبه كل يوم البلد فى النازل واللى يستفزك
الاعلامين يقولوا ندى فرصه علشان الحكومه والبرلمان يشتغلوا  
فرصة ايه تانى دا احنا اللى عايزين فرصه 
ناخد نفسنا منهم ومن اللى بيعملوا فينا


----------



## aymonded (25 يونيو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> دى المصيبه كل يوم البلد فى النازل واللى يستفزك
> الاعلامين يقولوا ندى فرصه علشان الحكومه والبرلمان يشتغلوا
> فرصة ايه تانى دا احنا اللى عايزين فرصه
> ناخد نفسنا منهم ومن اللى بيعملوا فينا



مصر بقت عاملة زي اليتيمة لا ليها أب ولا أم ولا أخ ولا خال ولا عم ولا سند
كلها هرجلة ولخبطة ودوشة وصراعات، ومش تعرفي فيها راس من رِجل
وكل يوم الحالة بتتدهور والأسعار بتغلى والناس مطحونة
ولا في شغلانة تسند ولا في تعليم أو ثقافة
ولا حد بيهتم انها تنمو نمو سليم
كله شغال تخبيط وخلاص​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> مصر بقت عاملة زي اليتيمة لا ليها أب ولا أم ولا أخ ولا خال ولا عم ولا سند
> كلها هرجلة ولخبطة ودوشة وصراعات، ومش تعرفي فيها راس من رِجل
> وكل يوم الحالة بتتدهور والأسعار بتغلى والناس مطحونة
> ولا في شغلانة تسند ولا في تعليم أو ثقافة
> ...




*مع الاسف الشديد مصر صارت بهذا الشكل

كنا نعتقد بأن الايام كفيلة بنموها وتطورها اكثر فأكثر

لكن العكس هو اللي صار

يا رب ارحم


*


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> مصر بقت عاملة زي اليتيمة لا ليها أب ولا أم ولا أخ ولا خال ولا عم ولا سند
> كلها هرجلة ولخبطة ودوشة وصراعات، ومش تعرفي فيها راس من رِجل
> وكل يوم الحالة بتتدهور والأسعار بتغلى والناس مطحونة
> ولا في شغلانة تسند ولا في تعليم أو ثقافة
> ...



لأمتى التخبيط ده احنا خلاص تعبنا بقى 
وكل سنه اسوء من اللى قبلها 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> لأمتى التخبيط ده احنا خلاص تعبنا بقى
> وكل سنه اسوء من اللى قبلها
> ربنا يرحمنا



*اهو السؤال ده بقى اللي مش فيه حد يقدر يعرف إجابته نهائياً
لأن احنا وصلنا لأيام صعبة جداً بتسوء يوم بعد يوم على كل المستويات بلا استثناء*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 يونيو 2017)

كلامك صحيح كل يوم بتسوء عن اليوم اللى قبله
لينا ربنا بقى


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *مع الاسف الشديد مصر صارت بهذا الشكل
> 
> كنا نعتقد بأن الايام كفيلة بنموها وتطورها اكثر فأكثر
> 
> ...



*في الحقيقة احنا في أيام صعبة جداً، ومصر مش لوحدها
بصراحة من ساعة الثورات اللي قامت في بعض البلاد العربية كُلها التي تسمى بالربيع العربي
والحال بيبقى كل يوم أسوأ، فمن تفتيت إلى انقسامات ومشاكل لا تنتهي على كل المستويات والأصعدة
ربما بعد فترة ليست بقليلة تبدأ الأحوال تتحسن أو ربما يحدث انقسامات وتفتيت 
وتغيير في الخرائط العربية - عموماً الأيام هاتبين كل حاجة بعد كده
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (27 يونيو 2017)

*الرئيس الفرنسى يرفض مساندة تميم في الأزمة القطرية*







*ذكر موقع "ميديا بار" الفرنسي أن "الرئيس الفرنسي، إيمانويل ماكرون، حتى الآن يرفض الدخول إلى جانب الأمير تميم في ظل الأزمة الدبلوماسية الكبيرة التي تعيشها الدوحة مع جيرانها العرب مؤخرا".

وأوضح الموقع أن فرنسا تفضل اتخاذ موقف الصمت الرسمي في التعامل مع الازمة، فعلى الرغم من أن قطر لديها استثمارات هائلة في فرنسا، إلا أن هذا لم يحرك الرئيس الفرنسي لإنقاذها من قيام الدول العربية بقطع علاقتها الدبلوماسية والتجارية معها.

وبين الموقع أن الشركات الفرنسية المملوكة لقطر وكذلك الشركات القطرية في فرنسا، تشكل نقطة ضغط على الرئيس الفرنسي في هذه المعركة الدبلوماسية.

ولفت إلى أن قطر تنتظر أن تنجح سياستها في جذب العديد من الحلفاء للوقوف إلى جانبها أمام مطالب الدول العربية، ومن هؤلاء الحلفاء الذي كانت تبحث عنهم قطر، هي فرنسا، لكن حتى الآن، هذه الأخيرة لم تعلن أي دعم للدوحة.
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يونيو 2017)

* قرارات تصعيدية كويتية وبحرينية إزاء قطر*

    منذ 29 ثانيه June 27, 2017, 7:24 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



* 

تزامنًا مع تسلم قطر، قائمة المطالب العربية التي تشمل 13 مطلبًا، لحل  الأزمة القطرية؛ إغلاق قناة الجزيرة وخفض العلاقات مع إيران وإغلاق قاعدة  تركية في الدوحة ودفع تعويضات، سلطت الصحف الكويتية، صفحاتها، لإصدار عدة  قرارات خاصة بها، كمنعها دخول شخصيات تستضيفهم قطر وموضوعين على قوائم  الإرهاب الخليجي.   منع المدرجين على قوائم الإرهاب دخول أراضيها وفي صحيفة  "الرأي"، التي خصصت صفحتها، لتنقل عن مصادر أن الكويت لن تسمح للشخصيات  الدينية المدرجة على قوائم الإرهاب الخليجية بدخول البلاد، حتى وأن لم  يكونوا على قوائمها للإرهاب.   ونقلت الصحيفة عن مصادر مطلعة أنه من باب  رفع الحرج السياسي، فالكويت لن تسمح بدخول هذه الشخصيات التي تسبب حرجًا  دبلوماسيًا لها في الأوساط الخليجية.     وأوضحت المصادر أن "ثمة تنسيقًا  ولجنة مشتركة بين وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية ووزارة الداخلية لوضع  آلية يسمح بموجبها لرجال الدين من دخول الكويت".   وذكرت أن وزارة الداخلية  تطلب من وزارة الأوقاف تزويدها قائمة بأسماء رجال الدين الذين تنوي  استضافتهم للتحري عنهم وعن انتماءاتهم وطروحاتهم، قبل اتخاذ القرار بمنحهم  تأشيرات للسماح بدخول البلاد أو منعهم.   رسالة لقطر على الصعيد البحريني،  أكد وزير خارجية البحرين، خالد بن أحمد آل خليفة، أن أساس الخلاف مع قطر  سياسي وأمني وليس عسكريًا، مبينًا أن قطر تتحمل التصعيد العسكري يإحضار  الجيوش الأجنبية إلى أرضها.   وأوضح آل خليفة، في تغريدة على حسابه الرسمي  على تويتر بالقول، أساس الخلاف مع قطر سياسي وأمني ولم يكن عسكري قط، إحضار  الجيوش الأجنبية وآلياتها المدرعة هو التصعيد العسكري الذي تتحمله قطر.    رسالة للقوى الإقليمية هذا ووصف وزير خارجية البحرين، خالد بن أحمد آل  خليفة، تدخل بعض القوى الإقليمية في الأزمة مع قطر بالخاطئ، قائلًا؛ تخطئ  بعض القوى الإقليمية إن ظنت أن تدخلها سيحل المسألة، فمن مصلحة تلك القوى  أن تحترم النظام الإقليمي القائم والكفيل بحل أي مسألة طارئة.   محاولات  دولية لحل الأزمة وأشارت صحيفة "الأنباء"، إلى أن وزير الخارجية الأمريكي،  ريكس تيلرسون، يستقبل، الثلاثاء، نظيره القطري، محمد بن عبد الرحمن آل ثاني  في واشنطن، على خلفية الأزمة القائمة بين قطر من جهة السعودية وحلفائها من  جهة أخرى.   ويعقد اللقاء بين تيلرسون وبن عبد الرحمن في وزارة الخارجية  في وقت يحاول الوزير الأمريكي دفع الأطراف إلى خفض حدة التوتر.   ويأتي هذا  اللقاء بعد تأكيد وزير الخارجية البحريني، الشيخ خالد بن أحمد آل خليفة،  بأن الخلاف مع قطر سياسي وأمني وليس عسكريًا.       نقلا عن الفجر
*


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    موضوعات مثبته


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 يونيو 2017)

يعنى السعوديه هى زعيمة المنطقه حاليا 
لو قالت نخاصم قطر كله وراها ولو قالت نصالح قطر
برضه وراها بالرغم أن مصر اكتر دوله تضررت من قطر


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> يعنى السعوديه هى زعيمة المنطقه حاليا
> لو قالت نخاصم قطر كله وراها ولو قالت نصالح قطر
> برضه وراها بالرغم أن مصر اكتر دوله تضررت من قطر



*لا السعودية زعيمة المنطقة ولا حد من البلاد العربية له الزعامة
كلها لعب سياسي وراه مخابرات عالمية ومصالح دول عظمى
كل اللي يهمهم تفتيت المنطقة والقضاء على الممالك الموجودة فيها ويوازنوا القوى
وكل واحد وله دوره لأن كل شء مدروس ومرتب، فرؤساء الدول العربية بيبقى مضغوط عليهم
ومش تقدري تكتشفي ما وراء الستار لأنه هايبان فقط مع الوقت الطويل*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 يونيو 2017)

انا كمان مستغربه لما يقولك السعوديه وحلفاءها
لكن العيب مش على الدول الخارجيه العيب على رؤساء
الدول العربيه اللى قبلوا على بلادهم وشعبهم يكونوا
عرايس ماريونت ويتحكموا فيهم زى ما هما عايزين
مقابل استمرارهم فى السلطه


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> انا كمان مستغربه لما يقولك السعوديه وحلفاءها
> لكن العيب مش على الدول الخارجيه العيب على رؤساء
> الدول العربيه اللى قبلوا على بلادهم وشعبهم يكونوا
> عرايس ماريونت ويتحكموا فيهم زى ما هما عايزين
> مقابل استمرارهم فى السلطه



*مش قبلوا ده غصب عنهم مش يقدروا يرفضوا
مش بمزاجهم لأن لو مش عملوا كده هايحصلوا العراق وسوريا وليبيا
كل واحد فيهم عايز يعمل شيء ما ويحافظ بقدر الإمكان لكن الضغط مش سهل 
ومش حد عارف اللي وراء الكواليس إيه ومش تنسي أن الدول الكبرى 
محت كل ما في الدول العربية من قدرات وخلتهم يعتمدوا عليها بالتمام
فمن غير هذه الدول وتدخلهم ومساعدتهم شوفي بقى هايحصل إيه*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 يونيو 2017)

ده يبقى شغل على كبير 
وطبعا محدش ينكر أن مفيش دوله عربيه واحده 
تقارن بالدول الغربيه  يبقى الناس اللى بتفكر فى الهجره عندها حق لانها بتفكر فى المستقبل اللى فى بلادنا  مش باين له لون ده  ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## aymonded (27 يونيو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ده يبقى شغل على كبير
> وطبعا محدش ينكر أن مفيش دوله عربيه واحده
> تقارن بالدول الغربيه  يبقى الناس اللى بتفكر فى الهجره عندها حق لانها بتفكر فى المستقبل اللى فى بلادنا  مش باين له لون ده  ربنا يرحمنا



*هو بصراحة كده البلاد العربية كلها بتدخل مرحلة المطحنة ومن ثم الغربلة
ربما تتقسم وتنقسم على نفسها، وربما تتفتت وتتغير شكل الخريطة، المهم لن يعود لها قوى نهائياً تقدر بيها تواجه الغرب أو تقف ضد حد خالص
وطبعاً ده شغل على كبير بيصب في مصلحة دول عظمى بتتحكم في باقي الشعوب وفي المنطقة كلها
يعني احنا كلنا مغلوب على أمرنا ولا فيه حاجة اسمها حرية ولا هاتبقى موجودة من الأساس
واوعي تصدقي ان فيه ديموقراطية ولا حتى حد يقدر يعمل من نفسه اي حاجة خالص*​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يونيو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ده يبقى شغل على كبير
> وطبعا محدش ينكر أن مفيش دوله عربيه واحده
> تقارن بالدول الغربيه  يبقى الناس اللى بتفكر فى الهجره عندها حق لانها بتفكر فى المستقبل اللى فى بلادنا  مش باين له لون ده  ربنا يرحمنا




*بالتأكيد -

من يريد لاطفاله المستقبل عليه ان يهاجر الى دولة فيها المستقبل واضح

اما بلداننا العر بية - فمستقبلها مجهول للغاية
*


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *هو بصراحة كده البلاد العربية كلها بتدخل مرحلة المطحنة ومن ثم الغربلة
> ربما تتقسم وتنقسم على نفسها، وربما تتفتت وتتغير شكل الخريطة، المهم لن يعود لها قوى نهائياً تقدر بيها تواجه الغرب أو تقف ضد حد خالص
> وطبعاً ده شغل على كبير بيصب في مصلحة دول عظمى بتتحكم في باقي الشعوب وفي المنطقة كلها
> يعني احنا كلنا مغلوب على أمرنا ولا فيه حاجة اسمها حرية ولا هاتبقى موجودة من الأساس
> واوعي تصدقي ان فيه ديموقراطية ولا حتى حد يقدر يعمل من نفسه اي حاجة خالص*​




*نعم - مشاريع التقسيم موجودة وحاضرة ومهيأة على الطاولة

المسألة مسألة وقت ليس الا

والفضل في ذلك هي الشعوب العربية المتخلفة التي تختار دائما من السوء الى ما هو اسوء

وهذا الكلام ينطبق على الحكام العرب واحزابهم الفاشلة
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يونيو 2017)

* خبير اقتصادي يكشف مفاجأة صادمة لــ البنوك القطرية .. تواجه شبح الإفلاس ... لهذا السبب*

    منذ 19 ثانيه June 28, 2017, 1:31 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



* 

قال الدكتور مدحت نافع خبير الاقتصاد والتمويل إنه حال سحب السعودية  والإمارات لودائعهم بالبنوك القطرية ستصبح الدوحة أمام أزمة حقيقية وترتبك  معها أسواق المال القطرية بشدة.

وأضاف نافع في تصريحات لـ"صدى البلد" :"إن لم تستطع البنوك القطرية  الالتزام بسداد ودائع السعودية والإمارات بسبب قلة السيولة المتاحة  والاحتياطي من النقد الأجنبي لديها ستعلن إفلاسها وبالتالي يتدخل البنك  المركزي القطري ويضخ أموال لتلك البنوك أو بعضها الأمر الذي ينعكس في  النهاية بالسلب على الاقتصاد القطري بشكل عام".

وأشار الخبير الاقتصادي إلى أن سحب الودائع الخليجية من البنوك القطرية  سيضعف الثقة في مناخ الاستثمار في الدوحة ويعرض الكثير من بنوكها لخطر  الإفلاس وتدخل البنك المركزي سيضعفه لأنه سيضخ من الاحتياطي الخاص بقطر من  العملة الصعبة.

يذكر أنه ترددت أنباء حول اعتزام السعودية والإمارات سحب ودائعهم من البنوك  القطرية، وبحسب المعلومات فإن الدولتين لديهما ودائع تقدر بنحو 24% من  إجمالي الودائع في البنوك القطرية.
هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يونيو 2017)

*بعد استيراد قطر لـ «اللبن التركي».. الجزيرة تذيع تقريراً عن فوائد لبن الحمير التركية المصدر إلى الدوحة*


* الأربعاء 28/يونيو/2017 - 08:01 ص                         *
*



* 
*



* * لبن الحمير التركى يصدر إلى قطر *

*    تامر عاشور* 

*نشرت  قناة الجزيرة تقريرًا عن لبن الحمير تسبب فى موقف محرج للقناة والحكومة  القطرية، وسارعت القناة عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعية لتدعيم موقفها  بفيديوهات تبرز الفائدة العلمية لهذا المنتج الذي أعلنت عنه العديد من  الشركات التركية، وأبرزت فوائده للمواطنين الأتراك وغيرهم.*


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *هو بصراحة كده البلاد العربية كلها بتدخل مرحلة المطحنة ومن ثم الغربلة
> ربما تتقسم وتنقسم على نفسها، وربما تتفتت وتتغير شكل الخريطة، المهم لن يعود لها قوى نهائياً تقدر بيها تواجه الغرب أو تقف ضد حد خالص
> وطبعاً ده شغل على كبير بيصب في مصلحة دول عظمى بتتحكم في باقي الشعوب وفي المنطقة كلها
> يعني احنا كلنا مغلوب على أمرنا ولا فيه حاجة اسمها حرية ولا هاتبقى موجودة من الأساس
> واوعي تصدقي ان فيه ديموقراطية ولا حتى حد يقدر يعمل من نفسه اي حاجة خالص*​



طول عمرنا بيكلمونا عن الديمقراطيه والحريه لكن عمرنا ما شوفناها ولا نعرف هى ايه بالظبط
دا لو حد اتكلم أو فتح بوءه بياخد على دماغه 
يعنى حتى الكلام ممنوع


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 يونيو 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *بالتأكيد -
> 
> من يريد لاطفاله المستقبل عليه ان يهاجر الى دولة فيها المستقبل واضح
> 
> ...


صدقنى الهجره اوقات بتكون صعبه 
صعب تتأقلم  على بلد وناس وعادات كله مختلف عنك


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يونيو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> صدقنى الهجره اوقات بتكون صعبه
> صعب تتأقلم  على بلد وناس وعادات كله مختلف عنك




*مصدقك يا مدام

اختي واخي من المهاجرين وهم اقرب الناس لي

لكن - لكل شئ ثمنه

من يريد المستقبل لاطفاله عليه ان يهاجر الى تلك الدول المعروف مستقبلها والمضمون فيها كل شئ لانها دول تحترم الانسان والقانون والحريات وكل شئ

اما دولنا فمع كل الاسف لحد الان لا تبشر بالخير
*


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يونيو 2017)

*مصر تضع قطر أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهما!*







سامح شكري. Reuters 


​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- RT/

 أكد وزير الخارجية المصري، سامح شكري،  الأربعاء 28 يونيو/حزيران، أن أمام قطر خيارين لا ثالث لهما، إما الحفاظ  على الأمن القومي العربي أو الاستمرار في تقويضه لصالح قوى خارجية.


 وقال شكري إن على قطر أن تختار، بكل وضوح  ودون أية مواربة، بين أن تكون طرفا يحمي ويصون الأمن القومي العربي، ويحافظ  على استقرار ومقدرات الدول العربية الشقيقة، أو أن تستمر في محاولتها  الفاشلة لزعزعة استقرار المنطقة، وتقويض الأمن القومي العربي، لصالح قوى  خارجية أو جماعات مارقة، لفظتها المجتمعات والشعوب العربية.


 وأضاف، في  تصريحات لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط: "إن المطالب المصرية معروفة وواضحة،  ومن يرغب في الاستمرار بالتآمر على مصر وشعبها فسيكون أول من يكتوي بنار  تآمره"، لافتا إلى أن "مصر مستمرة بكل حزم في مواجهة الإرهاب بكافة أشكاله  وصوره، حتى يتم اجتثاثه من جذوره وتجفيف منابع دعمه وتمويله".


 تجدر الإشارة إلى أن السعودية والإمارات  والبحرين ومصر قد أعلنت، في الخامس من يونيو/حزيران الجاري، قطع علاقاتها  الدبلوماسية مع قطر، متهمة الدوحة بدعم التنظيمات الإرهابية.


 بدورها، رفضت قطر الاتهامات الموجهة لها،  مؤكدة أن الدول الخليجية الثلاث بالتعاون مع مصر تسعى لفرض الوصاية على  قرارها الوطني، بحسب بيان الخارجية القطرية.


----------



## كليماندوس (29 يونيو 2017)

*صفعة قوية على وجه قطر من شركة «ترافيليكيس» البريطانية*







*أفادت فضائية "اكسترا نيوز" فى خبر عاجل أنه أحد أكبر دور الصرافة فى بريطانيا رفضت شراء الريال القطري، حيث أكدت فى نبأ عاجل أن شركة ترافيليكيس البريطانية أعلنت وقف التعامل بالريال القطرى.  *​


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يونيو 2017)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *بعد استيراد قطر لـ «اللبن التركي».. الجزيرة تذيع تقريراً عن فوائد لبن الحمير التركية المصدر إلى الدوحة​*


*الامير تميم ناوى " يطور " شعبه​*


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يونيو 2017)

*3 بنوك بريطانية توقف العمل بالريال القطري*

*أفادت فضائية "أكسترا نيوز"، في نبأ عاجل لها، صباح اليوم الجمعة، توقف 3 مصارف برياطانية عن العمل بالريال القطري.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2017)

*
أفاد وكالة رويترز للأنباء نقلا عن مصدر مسئول اليوم الجمعة،بأن بنك باركليز أوقف تداول الريال القطري لعملاء فروعه.
هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يونيو 2017)

*مفاجأة صادمة لقطري حاول تبديل عملة بلاده في لندن*


[YOUTUBE]YQ_KOx_mgDE&ytbChannel=مَحٌمَدِ%20عٌبِدِأّلَلَهِ[/YOUTUBE]

*حصل مواطن قطرى على مفاجأة غير متوقعة بعد سفره للعاصمة الإنجليزية لندن ومحاولته تبديل مبلغ مالى بعملة الريـال القطري.

وفقا لما أظهره مقطع الفيديو رفضت موظفة بنك "HSBC" تحويل المبلغ وأبلغته أنه تم وقف تحويل عملة الريـال القطري حتى إشعار آخر مما أثار حيرة المواطن.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يونيو 2017)

*إسرائيل تجبر بنوكها على شراء الريال القطرى دعما لاقتصاد تميم*






*
فى الوقت الذى تتوقف بنوك دولية وعربية عن شراء الريال القطرى بسبب دعم تميم بن حمد بن خليفة آل ثانى للإرهاب فى حين تقوم البنوك الإسرائيلية بشراء الريال.

وارتفع الريال القطرى أمام الشيكيل الإسرائيلى بحسب مواقع إلكترونية إسرائيلية متخصصة فى تغيير العمرة، حيث بلغ سعر صرف الشيكيل أمام الريال، 1شيكيل يساوى 1:04 ريال قطرى، رغم عدم وجود أى علاقات دبلوماسية بين الدوحة وتل أبيب إلا أن إسرائيل تدرج الريال القطرى ضمن سلة العملات الخاصة بها.

يأتى ذلك بعدما، كشفت مصادر فلسطينية رفيعة المستوى أن قطر استوردت من إسرائيل عقب المقاطعة العربية خضروات وفاكهة ومياه معدنية بـ25 مليون دولار، وذلك عقب المقاطعة العربية فى 5 يونيو الجارى.

وأكدت المصادر أن تل أبيب هى التى بادرت بتقديم مساعدات لأمير قطر تميم بن حمد أل ثانى، بعد نفاذ المواد الغذائية من الأسواق القطرية عقب إغلاق المجال الجوى والمنافذ البرية لكلا من السعودية والبحرين والإمارات.

وأوضحت المصادر أن مستوطنات التى صدرت منها المنتجات الزراعية لقطر هى "عيلى زاهف" و" تسوفين" الموجودة بالضفة الغربية، حيث تم استيراد الفلفل والخيار والليمون والزيتون بالإضافة إلى الفواكه مثل التفاح والموز والعنب.

يذكر أن دول الاتحاد الأوروبى تفرض على المستوطنات الإسرائيلية فى القدس والضفة الغربية مقاطعة لكونها مستوطنات غير شرعية*​


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يونيو 2017)

*بعد انجلترا.. بنوك وشركات صرافة في كوريا ترفض التعامل بالريال القطري*






*أكدت وكالات أنباء عالمية، على رفض البنوك وشركات الصرافة في كوريا التعامل بالريال القطري، وذلك بعدما تراجع بشكل كبير بعد مقاطعة الدول العربية لها.*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 يونيو 2017)

بريطانيا وكوريا كمان ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كليماندوس (30 يونيو 2017)

*«ترامب» يبارك مقاطعة قطر






     أكد الرئيس الأمريكي، دونالد ترامب، في تسريب صوتي جديد له، أن قطر تمول الجماعات المتطرفة، وأنه يدعم الدول التي أعلنت مقاطعتها للدوحة بسبب دعمها الإرهاب.

وقال ترامب - في التسريب الصوتي -: «يجب على قطر وقف دعمها للإرهاب»، حسبما نشرت صحيفة واشنطن إكزامينر الأمريكية.

ووصف ترامب - في تسريب صوتي له خلال خطابه في مؤتمر لجمع التبرعات من أجل تمويل حملته الانتخابية لعام 2020 - مقاطعة الدول العربية والخليجية لقطر بـ «الحرب الشرسة»، مشيرا إلى أنه يجب على الدوحة وقف تمويلها للإرهاب.

وقالت الصحيفة الأمريكية إن ترامب منع الصحفيين من حضور هذه الفاعلية، مؤكدةً أن هذا التسريب من شأنه أن يهدد مساعي ريكس تيلرسون وزير الخارجية الأمريكي، التي تهدف إلى تخفيف حدة التوتر بين قطر والدول العربية، وتخفيف العقوبات ضدها.​*


----------



## aymonded (1 يوليو 2017)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه اهو كانت بانت فولتها
أمريكا ورا الموضوع، اصل بالمنطق كده يعني اوربا وبلاد بعيدة تماماً
دخلت في الموضوع ده مش منطقي 
ولو ان الموضوع مش محتاج شك ان وراه أمريكا العامل الأساسي في الموضوع
ترامب هو اللي هايقضي على باقي الدول الموجودة في المنطقة
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (1 يوليو 2017)

*حملة عالمية ضد التمويل القطري للإرهاب*






*أعلن نشطاء من عدة دول عن إطلاق حملة عالمية لمناهضة التمويل القطري للإرهاب ومناهضة الممارسات المتطرفة من تنظيمات إرهابية مولتها قطر، وذلك خلال فعالية احتجاجية، أمس الجمعة، أمام سفارة قطر في العاصمة النمساوية فيينا.

وأوضح بيان الحملة أن الدوحة تقوم بتقديم الدعم المادي واللوجستي لهذه التنظيمات التي تعيش قياداتها في قطر، واعتبر أن سياساتها في هذا الشأن تنتهك الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان وكل المواثيق والمعاهدات الأممية.

وذكر البيان أن الحملة ستبدأ، السبت، في رفع دعاوى وطلب تعويضات ضد دولة قطر لتمويلها الإرهاب العالمي، كونها السبب في وقوع ضحايا كثر في عدة بلدان.

وكانت منظمات وشخصيات أمربكية دعت في وقت سابق، أمس الجمعة، إلى مظاهرات جديدة للتنديد بدعم الدوحة للإرهاب، وضرورة اتخاذ الإدارة الأمريكية موقفًا صارمًا حيال الإرهاب القطري.

وتظاهرت عدة مجموعات أمريكية، الجمعة، أمام البيت الأبيض والسفارة القطرية في واشنطن للاحتجاج على رعاية قطر وتمويلها للإرهاب

*​


----------



## كليماندوس (2 يوليو 2017)

*الكونجرس يعد مشروع قانون لمعاقبة قطر لدعمها منظمات إرهابية

مشروع قانون الكونجرس لمعاقبة قطر جاء بعد توثيق دعمها للإرهاب دوليا

أكد عدد من أعضاء لجنة العلاقات الخارجية والدفاع والأمن القومى بالبرلمان أن مثل هذه القوانين ستأخذ وقتا حتى ترى النور، لأن هناك احتمالات وجود معارضة لمشروع القانون من الإدارة الأمريكية، خاصة وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية ، وأشاروا إلى أنه لو كانت الولايات المتحدة جادة فى مواجهة الإرهاب فإن الكونجرس الأمريكى سيمرر مشروع قانون لمعاقبة قطر، أما إذا لم يمرر الكونجرس مشروع القانون فإنه سيكون "ضحك على الدقون".

قال وكيل لجنة الدفاع والأمن القومى بالبرلمان إنه لو كانت الولايات المتحدة جادة فى مواجهة الإرهاب فإن الكونجرس الأمريكى سيمرر مشروع قانون لمعاقبة قطر، أما إذا لم يمرر الكونجرس مشروع القانون فإنه سيكون "ضحك على الدقون".   
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (4 يوليو 2017)

*سويسرا توجه صفعة قوية لقطر*



 
*قررت البنوك السويسرية، اليوم الثلاثاء، وقف تداول الريال القطري، وذلك في خطوة تصعيدية جديدة بعد قرارات عدة بنوك بريطانية بوقف التداول بالعملة القطرية منذ أيام.

وذكرت صحيفة "الوئام" السعودية أن المصارف السويسرية والبريطانية تخشى احتمال هبوط قيمة الريال القطري، فيما قالت شركة "لويدز" المصرفية البريطانية إنها أوقفت التداول بالعملة القطرية وأن العملة لم تعد متوافرة للبيع أو إعادة الشراء في بنوكها الكبرى.

ويشهد الريال القطري أزمة قوية منذ بداية المقاطعة العربية وقبل انتهاء المهلة التي أعلنتها الدول الرافضة للإرهاب للدوحة للرد على قائمة المطالب الـ13، وهي المهلة التي ستنتهي مساء اليوم.​*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 يوليو 2017)

* ضربة موجعة لــ بي إن سبورتس*

    منذ 28 ثانيه July 5, 2017, 2:14 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



* 

أبوظبي - سكاي نيوز عربية نقلت صحيفة "الجزيرة" السعودية، الأربعاء، عن  مصادر مطلعة قوله إن مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي "ساما"، للبنوك العاملة في  المملكة وشركة أميركان إكسبرس السعودية، وجهت بمنع إجراء الحوالات المالية  لصالح قنوات "بي إن سبورتس" القطرية.
وأوضح المصدر أن مؤسسة النقد قررت إيقاف ومنع إجراء العمليات المالية بجميع  وسائل الدفع المستخدمة، سواء أكانت بطاقات ائتمانية أو بطاقات دفع أو  تحويل أو أي وسيلة أخرى إلى شركة "بي إن سبورتس" في المملكة لقاء إصدار أو  تجديد الاشتراك في قنواتها وخدماتها.
وأشار المصدر، الذي لم تذكر الصحيفة هويته، أن الإجراء يشمل العملاء  الأفراد والعملاء الاعتباريين والكيانات من وكلاء وموزعين وغيرهم، سواء  أكان طلب الدفع بطريقة مباشرة إلى القناة نفسها أو إلى حساباتها البنكية أو  بطريقة غير مباشرة من خلال حسابات وسيطة أو عبر حسابات الآخرين سواء داخل  المملكة أو خارجها.
كما شددت "ساما" على البنوك برصد جميع محاولات الدفع والتحويل للشركة  والإبلاغ عنها إلى الإدارة العامة للرقابة على البنوك في المؤسسة أولاً  بأول، مع أهمية متابعة تلك البنوك للمستجدات والتغيرات التي قد تحدث على  وسائل وسبل الاشتراك والتجديد بصفة مستمرة.
وأوضحت مؤسسة النقد أن هذه الخطوة تأتي بناء على الصلاحيات المخولة للمؤسسة  ونظام مراقبة البنوك الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي بوضع التعليمات كلما تطلب  الأمر، وكذلك إشارة إلى قرار الهيئة العامة للإعلام المرئي والمسموع بإلغاء  تراخيص قنواتbein sport في المملكة، ومنع، وإصدار، أو تجديد الاشتراك في  القنوات التابعة لها.
يشار إلى أن شبكة "بي إن سبورتس"، التي تملكها قطر، تعاني من أزمة حقيقية  بعد فقدان معلقين كبارا أنهوا علاقتهم مع الشبكة بعد أن قطعت دول عربية  بارزة علاقاتها السياسية والدبلوماسية والاقتصادية مع الدوحة بسبب تمويلها  للإرهاب.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2017)

*محمد أبو ستيت لجأت الدوحة إلى البحث عن  منقذ لها من العقوبات المنتظرة التي تبحث مصر والسعودية والإمارات والبحرين  تطبيقها عليها، واتجهت إلى ألمانيا لإنقاذها من العقوبات والتوسط لها عند  الدول المقاطعة لها، بسبب دعم الإرهاب ومحاولة زعزعة استقرار دول المنطقة  وعلاقتها الدافئة مع إيران.
وأوضحت صحيفة هارتس الإسرائيلية الناطقة باللغة العبرية، الجمعة، أن نداء  ألمانيا لمساعدة قطر على نفي التهم عن نفسها، من خلال جهاز المخابرات  الألماني الذي سيعمل على تحسين صورة النظام القطري أمام العالم، في مقابل  "كشف جميع أوراقها" لأجهزة الاستخبارات الألمانية، وسط ترجيحات في وجود  المقابل المدفوع من قطر.

وأضافت الصحيفة، أن نفي التهم سيكون من خلال الهجوم على المملكة العربية  السعودية وإبراز دورها في نشر الإسلام في الدول الغربية خاصة المملكة  المتحدة، ورصد الأموال التي انفقتها على دعم الإسلام، مؤكدة أنها أنفقت  فيها ما لا يقل عن 67 مليار جنيه (87 مليار دولار) على البرامج خلال  الخمسين عاما الماضية.

ونقلت الصحيفة، عن وزير الخارجية زيغمار غابرييل قوله: "إن أجهزة  الاستخبارات في بلاده ستشارك في الجهود الرامية إلى إزالة اتهامات الدول  العربية المجاورة لقطر بأنها تدعم الجماعات الإرهابية".
وأوضحت الصحيفة، أن وزير الخارجية الألماني، زيغمار غابرييل، قد زار  السعودية وقطر والكويت (الدولة الوسيطة) هذا الأسبوع، حيث يسعى السعوديون  وغيرهم إلى عزل دولة قطر.

وحسب هآرتس، قال غابرييل لراديو "ديوتسكلاندفونك" الألماني، اليوم الخميس،  إن هناك اتفاقا مع قطر على "كشف جميع أوراقها" لأجهزة الاستخبارات  الألمانية إذا كانت لدينا أسئلة حول بعض الأشخاص أو الهياكل.
هذا الخبر منقول من : البوابه نيوز*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يوليو 2017)

* تميم يزور والده بالمستشفى وسط أنباء عن تعرضه «لإطلاق رصاص»*

    منذ 33 ثانيه July 7, 2017, 5:53 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+



*         نشرت الصفحة الرسمية لأمير قطر تميم بن حمد، اليوم الجمعة، صورة له أثناء  زيارته لوالده الأمير السابق حمد بن خليفة داخل المستشفى التي يعالج بها.

وجاءت زيارة تميم لوالده الأمير السابق للبلاد، بعد يوم من نشر صور لأمير  قطر السابق حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني من داخل أحد المستشفيات، بعد إجرائه عملية  جراحية إثر تعرضه لشرخ في الساق، حسبما قال ابنه جوعان بن حمد  الذي نشر الصور على حسابه في تويتر فجر الجمعة.

ولم يقدم جوعان بن حمد تفاصيل أخرى عن العملية، وهل أجريت في قطر أم خارجها؟

وأطلق مغردون على وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي أنباء متضاربة حول إطلاق نار على قدم الأمير السابق، إثر نقاشات حادة داخل القصر.

وفي حين لم يتضح السبب الحقيقي الذي أدى إلى دخول حمد بن خليفة إلى  المستشفى، أكدت مصادر مطلعة في الدوحة أن الخلافات داخل العائلة المالكة في  قطر اتسعت بشكل كبير، وأن هناك استياء واسعًا داخل العائلة من النتائج  الكارثية التي تسببت بها سياسة تنظيم "الحمدين".

كما ترددت أنباء عن أن الشقاق والخلافات دبت في رأس هرم السلطة في قطر، وسط تساؤلات عمن يدير دفة الحكم في البلاد.











نشرت  الصفحة الرسمية لأمير قطر تميم بن حمد، اليوم الجمعة، صورة له أثناء  زيارته لوالده الأمير السابق حمد بن خليفة داخل المستشفى التي يعالج بها.  وجاءت زيارة تميم لوالده الأمير السابق للبلاد، بعد يوم من نشر صور لأمير  قطر السابق حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني من داخل أحد المستشفيات، بعد إجرائه عملية  جراحية إثر تعرضه لشرخ في الساق، حسبما قال ابنه جوعان بن حمد الذي نشر  الصور على حسابه في تويتر فجر الجمعة. ولم يقدم جوعان بن حمد تفاصيل أخرى  عن العملية، وهل أجريت في قطر أم خارجها؟ وأطلق مغردون على وسائل التواصل  الاجتماعي أنباء متضاربة حول إطلاق نار على قدم الأمير السابق، إثر نقاشات  حادة داخل القصر. وفي حين لم يتضح السبب الحقيقي الذي أدى إلى دخول حمد بن  خليفة إلى المستشفى، أكدت مصادر مطلعة في الدوحة أن الخلافات داخل العائلة  المالكة في قطر اتسعت بشكل كبير، وأن هناك استياء واسعًا داخل العائلة من  النتائج الكارثية التي تسببت بها سياسة تنظيم "الحمدين". كما ترددت أنباء  عن أن الشقاق والخلافات دبت في رأس هرم السلطة في قطر، وسط تساؤلات عمن  يدير دفة الحكم في البلاد.  
هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يوليو 2017)

*منع مرور سفن قطر بمنطقة قناة السويس الاقتصادية*


​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- سكاي نيوز عربية/

 أعلن رئيس هيئة قناة السويس ورئيس المنطقة  الاقتصادية لقناة السويس المصرية أن المنطقة الاقتصادية لقناة السويس  والموانئ التابعة لها ملتزمة بتنفيذ قرارات منع السفن القطرية من المرور في  هذه الموانئ أو دخولها، حرصا على الأمن القومي المصري.
 ونقلت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط،الجمعة،  عن مهاب مميش قوله  "أن ذلك يأتي في ضوء قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع دولة  قطر، وتنفيذاً لقرارات الدولة المصرية بشأن وقف التعامل مع قطر".
 وأضاف أن أية قرارات صادرة من الدولة  المصرية بشأن هذا الأمر يسري على جميع الموانئ التابعة للمنطقة الاقتصادية  لأنها مياه إقليمية، تحكمها الدولة المصرية في مرور السفن من عدمه، لكن لا  يسري الأمر على قناة السويس.


----------



## BITAR (8 يوليو 2017)

*عائلات القوات التركية والإيرانية المتمركزة فى قطر تصل الدوحة*​ 

*                                      السبت، 08 يوليه 2017 10:58 ص                                    
                                                                                                                كتبت إسراء أحمد فؤاد
*
*كشفت المعارضة القطرية عن بدء وصول عائلات القوات التركية والايرانية المتواجدة فى قطر والبالغ عددهم 20 ألفا، والتى وصلت الدوحة مؤخرا لإنقاذ  أمير قطر تميم بن حمد آل ثانى، من انتفاضة شعبية أوشكت على الانفجار فى وجه  الحكومة القطرية "تنظيم الحمدين".
*​*من جانبه علق الصحفى القطرى المعارض خلف السليطى فى تغريدة له على حسابه  على تويتر،" لا يوجد تهديد عسكرى حتى يأتينا 20 ألف عسكرى مع عوائلهم  ويستحلون أرضنا، أم أن الحكومة لها أهداف أخرى".     
**   ودشن المعارض القطرى الذى سبق وأن اعتقلته نظام تميم هاشتاج  #انقذو_قطر_من_الاستيطان_التركي، بعد أن أصبحت الدوحة مرتعا للقوات التى  نشرتها تركيا فى قاعدتها العسكرية لحماية تميم، فضلا عن عناصر الحرس الثورى  الإيرانى المنتشرة فى أرجاءها تخوفا من وقوع انتفاضة شعبية بحسب تقارير  اعلامية.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2017)

العودة الى الرئيسية  * بيان مشترك لمصر والسعودية والإمارات والبحرين يدين قطر*

    منذ 5 ثانيه July 10, 2017, 10:24 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى 




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+





* 
أصدرت جمهورية مصر العربية والمملكة العربية السعودية ودولة الامارات العربية المتحدة ومملكة البحرين بيانا مشتركا فيما يلى نصه :

توضح الدول الأربعة ان الوثائق التى نشرتها شبكة cnn العالمية والتى شملت  اتفاق الرياض ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ£ و آليته التنفيذيه و اتفاق الرياض التكميلي ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¤ - تؤكد  بما لا يدع مجالا للشك لتهرب قطر من الوفاء بالتزاماتها وانتهاكها ونكثها  الكامل لما تعهدت به

وتشدد الدول الأربعة ان المطالَب ظ،ظ£ التى قدمت للحكومة القطرية كانت للوفاء  بتعهداتها والتزاماتها السابقة وان المطالَب بالأصل اما ذكرت فى اتفاق  الرياض وآليته والاتفاق التكميلي او انها متوافقة بشكل كامل مع روح ما تم  الاتفاق عليه
هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 يوليو 2017)

*ولا ننسي  راس الحية 
تحيا مصر
 هذة تركيا لمن لايعرفها
- ” تركيا المسلمه ....الاجازه الرسميه يوم الاحد وليس الجمعه
- ” تركيا المسلمه ....لها قمر صناعى معظم افلامه بورنو .
-” تركيا المسلمه....اول جيش يعمل تحالف استراتيجى مع الجيش الاسرائيلى ومناورات مشتركة .
- ” تركيا المسلمه ....بيوت الدعاره فيها مرخصه والنساء (المسلمات ) يعرضن فى البتارين .
- ” تركيا المسلمه ....لا يتم رفع الاذان فى المساجد بمكبرات الصوت ولا يستطيع القردوخان ان يغير من ذلك .
- ” تركيا المسلمه ...على اتم الاستعداد لبيع الاسلام والمسلمين فى سبيل الانضمام للاتحاد الاوروبى .
- ” تركيا المسلمه ....بكى قردوخانها على مسلمى بورما كشو اعلامى ..ولكن لو كان صادقا فى نصرة الاسلام كان سحب سفيره من هناك ..او مد المسلمين هناك بالسلاح
- ” تركيا المسلمه ....فيها26 قاعده عسكريه لامريكا وحلف الناتو وجميع الدول الكبري  الثمانى الصناعية 
- ” تركيا المسلمه ....فيها 7 محطات اطلاق صورايخ نووية امريكية
- ” تركيا المسلمه ....فيها 16 مركز اتصال وتجسس امريكي
- ” تركيا المسلمه ...فيها قاعدتين امريكية لمشاه البحريه(10000) في انجرليك وازمير
- ” تركيا المسلمه ....فيها محطات ردار ومراقبة تابعة للناتو
غير ان… تركيا عضو اساسي ف الناتو ملزمة بكل عملياته وتقديم الدعم
- ” تركيا  المسلمه مفيش اوسخ من كده  فى اثارة النزاعات والانفصاليين فى جميع بلدان الاقليم بلا استثناء لا توجد بلد واحدة سلمت من عبث المخابرات التركية الاردوغانية
ان كنت ترضى بذلك فانت اخوانى حقير لاهم لك الا اردوغان وفلوس اردوغان *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2017)

* على غرار الشرعية لـ المعزول .. تخبط تميم يظهر في خطاب الانكسار الفارغ من المضمون*

    منذ 59 ثانيه July 21, 2017, 10:10 pm






    حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 




* 
ألقى أمير قطر، الشيخ تميم بن حمد ال ثاني، مساء الجمعة،  خطاباً يعد الأول منذ اندلاع الأزمة الخليجية مع الدوحة وقطع العلاقات مع  الآخيرة في الخامس من يونيو الماضي.

  وحاول أمير قطر خلال الكلمة إظهار تماسك شعبه وصموده أمام  "الحصار"، بحسب زعمه، موجهاً الشكر إليه، في خطاب فارغ من المضمون القوي،  على غرار خطابات الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي

  انكسار
  ورغم محاولة إخفاءه ظهر الانكسار على أمير قطر خلال إلقاء كلمته، كما ظهر هذا جلياً على ملامح وجهه.

  امتصاص الغضب
  وحاول "تميم" امتصاص غضب الشعب القطري، بالشكر والثناء على ما  وصفه بـ "الحصار"، والمطلع على الموقف داخل قطر يجد كلمة "تميم" تأتي في  الوقت الذي تتصاعد به الاضرابات العمالية داخل الدوحة.

  مواصلة العناد
  كما لاحظ المراقبون للوضع القطري والأزمة الخليجية، أن كلمة  "تميم" لم تأتي بجديد، بل ظهر الأمير المدلل يكابر ويؤكد على أن الدوحة لن  تغير سياستها.

  كرامة قطر
  وظهر تخبط أمير قطر من خلال تأكيده على كلمة كرامة قطر لأكثر  من مرة، وهو الأمر الذي يذكرنا بتمسك الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بالشرعية  والتي كانت خطاباته لا تخلو منها.

  وقال أمير قطر، إن بعض الأشقاء اعتقدوا أنه يمكنهم الحياة  وحدهم وأطلقوا حملة ضد قطر، لكن الكثير من الدول لا تفضل المصلحة الآنية  على المبدأ، والدول الفقيرة لديها كرامة وإرادة.

  "تميم" يتمسك بطهران ويغازل "أردوغان"
  وتأكيدًا على تمسكه بعلاقات الدوحة مع طهران، زعم أمير قطر  تميم بن حمد ان علاقات بلاده مع إيران تأتى فى إطار ما وصفه "سيادة  واستقلال القرار"، وتغافل عن الدور التخريبى لطهران فى دول مجلس التعاون  الخليجى والمنطقة العربية.

  وغازل تميم بن حمد النظام التركى بقيادة رجب طيب أردوغان  لدعمه نظام الدوحة عسكريا، متوجها بالشكر إلى طهران لفتحها مجالها الجوى  أمام الخطوط الجوية القطرية.

  "تميم" يستغل أزمة الأقصى
  واستغل أمير قطر "جمعة الغضب" بفلسطين ليتظاهر بوقفه بجانب  العرب، مستنكراً الأحداث الأخيرة فى القدس، ومؤكداً أن القدس قبلة المسلمين  والمصليين ولا يجوز التعامل مع الوافدين إليها بهذا الشكل .

  وأضاف أن استخدام العنف ضد المتظاهرين أو الأهالى فى فلسطين هو تصرف غير مقبول .

  وفي الوقت ذاته توجه "تميم" بالشكر إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، لتضاف إلى تثمينه الدور التركي المساند له.


  نقلا عن الفجر
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2017)

*كشف تقرير أمريكي أن استمرار الحصار  الخليجي العربي لدولة قطر سيؤدي إلى أزمات ضخمة لها الفترة المقبلة، مشددا  على أن تصوير قطر أنها لا تتأثر بالأزمة هو غير صحيح.
وبحسب التقرير الذي نشره موقع "فوكس نيوز"  الأمريكي فإنه على الرغم من  التصوير بأن قطر متماسكة وثباتها على موقفها يخفي وراءه مأساة اقتصادية قد  تصيب البلد الخليجي، لأن الاقتصاد القطري متداخل بقوة مع اقتصادات سائر  الدول التي أعلنت المقاطعة.
وكشف التقرير عن أن قطر تنفق أموالا طائلة حاليا لتوفير الطعام لسكانها،  خاصة وأنها تحضره عن طريق الجو نظرا لغلق كل الطرق البرية والبحرية التي  تتقاطع مع الدول الخليجية التي أعلنت مقاطعتها في وقت سابق. 
وأكد التقرير أن الحكومة القطرية تدعى صلابة اقتصادها لأن لديها أموالا  كثيرة تمكنها من تحقيق الاستقرار المطلوب للاقتصاد ، "غير أن الجميع يعرف  أن تلك الصلابة التي تبديها قطر لن تستمر طويلًا، والحكومة لن تتحمل صرف كل  تلك الأموال لاستيراد الطعام المطلوب لتلبية احتياجات السكان".
وتوقع التقرير أن تواجه قطر أزمة سيولة كبيرة مستقبلًا، وسيكون لها أثار  كبيرة على الجميع، منها امتناع أصحاب العمل في قطر عن دفع رواتب العمالة  الوافدة، بالإضافة إلى أزمات أخرى ستواجه العمالة والتشغيل في قطر من بينها  خفض عدد العمالة، وهروب العمالة الموجودة في الإمارة كونها ستعاني من تسلم  رواتبها في الفترة المقبلة. 
وأشار التقرير كذلك إلى أزمات قد تنشأ في قطاعات الإنشاءات والخدمة اليومية ورعاية الأطفال، ملف كأس العالم 2020.     
هذا الخبر منقول من : الوفد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2017)

* مدير الوكالة الإيرانية من قطر .. اتفقنا مع «الجزيرة» على تعزيز التعاون المشترك‎*

    منذ 37 ثانيه July 25, 2017, 12:29 pm
   طباعة   
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+





* 

ذكرت وكالة الجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية الرسمية "إرنا" أن مدير عام  الوكالة، محمد خدادي، التقى مدير عام قناة الجزيرة القطرية، مصطفى سواق،  لبحث سبل تعزيز التعاون المشترك.

وقالت الوكالة الإيرانية إن "الجانبين أكدا على أهمية دور الإعلام في إرساء  السلام والمودة والتعاون بين الحكومات والشعوب، مشيرة إلى أن الجزيرة  أعربت عن استعدادها لتعزيز "التعاون مع الوكالة ووسائل الإعلام ونقل  المعلومات بشأن إيران".

وخلال اللقاء، أشاد مدير عام الجزيرة بالتاريخ الإيراني "العريق"، داعغŒا إلى تعزيز الجهود الثنائية المشتركة.

وغŒزور خددادغŒ دولة قطر بدعوة من لجنة حقوق الانسان' القطرغŒة للمشاركة فغŒ  ملتقغŒ بعنوان "حرغŒة التعبغŒر نحو مواجهة المخاطر"، الذغŒ انعقد فغŒ الدوحة،  أمس الاثنغŒن. 
هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2017)

العودة الى الرئيسية  * صحيفة امريكية .. قطر عضو متمرد ومنافق بمجلس التعاون الخليجى*

    منذ 17 ثانيه July 25, 2017, 12:23 pm
   طباعة   
 بلغ عن المحتوى 




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+





* 

أكدت صحيفة فايننشال تايمز الامريكية ان قطر لديها النية المبيتة لعداء دو الجوار منذ عهد أمير قطر السابق "حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني

وأضافت ان قطر دولة صغيرة وتقع بجوار السعودية التى تفوقها فى المساحة  استعدت بقيادة الأمير السابق الشيخ حمد بن خليفة جيدًا لعداء جيرانها.

وتابعت أنه بعد الاطاحة بحكم والد حمد في 1995 تجنب نقل الغاز في خطوط غاز  إقليمية وقام بتصدير الجزء الأكبر منه عبر البحر في صورة غاز مسال، ليضع  ناتج الدخل قطر ضمن أغنى دول العالم، على أساس مستوى دخل الفرد

وأوضحت أن استقلال قطر الاقتصادي وخاصة في عدم الاعتماد على دول الجوار في  تصدير الغاز أوهمها بأنها ذات سياسة خارجية مستقلة، وهو ما أغضب جيرانها.

وحول مطالب الدول المقاطعة أكدت الصحيفة انه بالرغم من مرور سبعة أسابيع  على اتفاق السعودية والإمارات والبحرين ومصر على فرض مقاطعة على قطر في  محاولة لإجبار حكام الدوحة على الانصياع للمطالب هناك إشارات محدودة على أن  وساطة الولايات المتحدة ودول إقليمية تحرز تقدما لإنهاء الأزمة

وأشارت الى أنه بالرغم من مطالب الدول المقاطعة جاءت في إطار مبادئ أوسع  تطالب بالالتزام بمحاربة الإرهاب، فقد هددت دول المقاطعة أيضا باستبعاد قطر  من مجلس التعاون الخليجي

ورأت الصحيفة أن دعم قطر للإخوان وتدخلها في الصراعات الإقليمية، فضلًا عن  استضافتها مطلوبين في عدد من الدول جعلها عضوًا متمردًا ومنافقًا داخل مجلس  التعاون الخليجي.

وأكدت وجود فجوة حول الأزمة بين وزارة الخارجية والبيت الأبيض مشيرة إلى  انه خلال فترة إدارة أوباما كانت الولايات المتحدة لا تنظر بعين الرضا عن  تصرفات الدوحة وتعاملاتها مع التنظيمات المتطرفة مما جعل السيناتور جون  كيرى وزير الخارجية الأمريكية فى ذلك الوقت يقول ان قطر لا يمكن أن تظل  حليف أمريكى وترسل الأموال إلى حماس في اليوم التالي.

يذكر ان قطر وافقت على تعيين اثنين من الموظفين الدائمين في الحكومة  الأمريكية داخل مكتب المدعي العام في الدوحة، مما يسمح للولايات المتحدة  بالقيام بدور في تحديد الأفراد والكيانات التي سيتم تحديدها على أنها تدعم  الإرهاب.
هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يوليو 2017)

العودة الى الرئيسية  * تعرف على شرط وزير الدفاع القطري قبل الحوار !!!*

    منذ 21 ثانيه July 25, 2017, 1:44 pm
   طباعة   
 بلغ عن المحتوى 




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+





* 

قال وزير الدولة لشؤون الدفاع القطري خالد بن محمد العطية، إن خطوة رفع  الحصار المفروض من دول عربية على بلاده منذ أكثر من شهر ونصف، يجب أن تسبق  أي حوار.
جاء هذا في مقابلة أجرتها قناة "روسيا اليوم" الروسية مع العطية، نشرت تفاصيلها وكالة الأنباء القطرية اليوم الثلاثاء.
وتابع أنه "في حال تأخرت هذه الدول (المحاصرة لقطر) في رفع الحصار فإن قطر ستضطر للجوء للإجراءات القانونية الدولية المتاحة لرفعه".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يوليو 2017)

* ضاحى خلفان يشن هجوما حادا على قادة قطر*

    منذ 3 ثانيه July 30, 2017, 12:10 am
   طباعة   
 بلغ عن المحتوى




  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+





*         شن الفريق ضاحى خلفان، قائد شرطة دبى السابق، هجوما حادا على قادة قطر،  قائلا، لقد كذب الذين قالوا إن المملكة تمنع مواطنا قطريا من الحج.أخلاق آل  سعود أرفع وأنبل يا قطر الحمدين الشريرين، يعنى تآمرتم على اغتيال قادتها  وتجنيد متقاعديها وموظفيها فى الخارج بهدف إنهاء اسم يذكر للسعودية كشفكم  اللهغضبت المملكة ذهبتم تسبونها دوليا، حتى وصلتم إلى الأمم المتحدة ألا  تستحون أيها الغشمان الخوان.

وتابع ضاحى خلفان عبر حسابه الرسمى على موقع التغريدات القصيرة تويتر، لا  تتأسفوا على قطر بل احمدوا الله أنها معزولة. دولة إرهاب وشرفى عهد تنظيم  الحمدين،  الاعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة لا يعرفها الحمدين وبطانتهما،  اللى يخلى  فى ذمته مؤامرة لاغتيال ملك مثل الملك عبدالله طيب الله ثراه ذمته تتسع  لمنع حاج من أداء الحج، التكامل الدفاعى والتجارى والسياسى مع المملكة  اليوم فى وجه الهجمة الفارسية ضرورة حتمية، لسنا دعاة حرب ولكنا رسل سلام  نعادى من يعادينا.

وأضاف: توحيد الخطاب القطرى الإيرانى الإرهابى تجاه المملكة،  الله يغربل  راسم السياسة القطرية كم هو عبيط يعنبوك ما تفهم ولا تدرك سياسة زعران، لو  اختلف مع المملكة أكبر اختلاف لا أخاطبها بخطاب إيران التدويلى للحرمين،  الله يبحص سياسة قطر كان خليجنا حلو قبل الحمدين، وبنا إننى رأيت اليوم فى  المنام أن ما تفعله قطر فتنة لأمة محمد من أهل السنة فسيكون موقفى بعد  ساعات مختلف لمدة شهر، أسأل الله تعالى أن ينقذنا من فتنة قطر، اتقوا الله  يا حكام قطر، ما هذه القيادة القطرية التى لا تقبل النصيحة.

هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2017)

العودة الى الرئيسية  * تميم يتحدى السعودية مرة أخرى ويتخذ هذا القرار الصعب*

    منذ 42 ثانيه August 18, 2017, 7:51 pm
 طباعة  





  AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to WhatsAppWhatsAppShare to ViberViberShare to Google+Google+





* 
اتخذ أمير قطر خطوة غير مسبوقة في تاريخ البلاد، حيث أصدر أمرًا بوضع  أسماء الحجاج القطريين على قوائم المطلوبين أمنيًا، وكل من يتوجه للحج هذا  العام من المواطنين القطريين أو المقيمين في قطر سيوضع اسمه على لائحة  المطلوبين أمنيًا.
وأكدت المعارضة القطرية عبر صفحتها على “تويتر”، أن النظام القطرى يطلب من  رئيس جهاز الأمن القطرى غانم الكبيسى إعداد قائمة بالحجاج القطريين على أن  يتم استجوابهم فور عودتهم من السعودية.


مصدر الخبر: الاهرام الكندي*


----------

